# DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Freunde der IG, Sympathisanten und andere Beobachter   

Nachdem nun in anderen Teilen Deutschlands DIMB Interessengemeinschaften gegründet wurden, haben wir uns entschlossen, dass im Rhein-Sieg Gebiet und Umgebung (also nicht fixiert auf den Rhein-Sieg Kreis) auch eine solche IG zu gründen. Zielsetzung der IG ist es:


Biker im Einzugsgebiet zusammen zu bringen
gemeinsame Aktivitäten zu planen
sich regelmässig in geselliger Runde zu treffen
autauchende Probleme gemeinsam anzugehen
zusammen Spass zu haben

Dazu haben wir als regelmässigen Anlaufpunkt den Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, der regelmässig jeden letzten Freitag im Monat um 19:00 statt findet. Um es für jeden mal mehr und mal weniger angenehm von der Anreise zu machen, findet dieser daher an wechselnden Orten statt. Die jeweils aktuelle Location wird hier im Forum rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben. 
Wer Interesse hat, an der IG mitzuwirken, darf sich gerne dazu berufen fühlen, am Stammtisch mal vorbei zu schauen. Selbstverständlich ist auch jeder andere eingeladen, der auch nur alte und neue Bekannte treffen möchte.

Ferner wird es regelmässig Touren geben, welche auch hier ausgeschrieben werden.

Wer die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) noch nicht kennt, sollte sich hier informieren.


----------



## Lipoly (6. Februar 2006)

*spammmodus an*
ich bin extra ins dimb racing team dafür eingetreten
*spammmodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Weibern CTF :
> 
> Wann (Uhrzeit)  wollt ihr dort starten ?
> Fahren Alle die 50 km / 1000+ hm ?
> ...



Hier mal meine *Vorschläge*, für die Durchführung von CTF und Rennveranstaltungen der IG Rhein Sieg.


keine Vereinsmeierei
die Kommunikation findet primär hier offen im IBC Forum statt
für jede Veranstaltung wird hier ein neuer Planungfred eröffnet. Ja, ja der Lieser Fred, ich weiß, der Grindgedanke von Derk war aber OK. Die durchgeführte Tour landet im IG Tourenberichtefred. Im Planungsfred kann alles besprochen werden:
-Fahrgemeinschaften
-Startzeit bei CTF
-Einkehr nach der Tour   
-
Wir melden uns immer als IG Rhein Sieg an


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> [*]keine Vereinsmeierei


   


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> [*]die Kommunikation findet primär hier offen im IBC Forum statt


   


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> [*]für jede Veranstaltung wird hier ein neuer Planungfred eröffnet. Ja, ja der Lieser Fred, ich weiß, der Grindgedanke von Derk war aber OK. Die durchgeführte Tour landet im IG Tourenberichtefred. Im Planungsfred kann alles besprochen werden:
> -Fahrgemeinschaften
> -Startzeit bei CTF
> -Einkehr nach der Tour
> -


   
Und beim Lieserpfad wär ich auch gerne dabei, wenn meine Knochen vorher halten *g*



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Wir melden uns immer als IG Rhein Sieg an


Negativ! DIMB IBC Racing Team Mitglieder sind als solche bei Veranstaltungen nur versichert, wenn diese sich auch als solche anmelden. Daher sind Racing Team Mitglieder (und andere Vereinsmitlieder) da sicherlich nicht für zu haben. Die IG sollte ja unabhängig davon stehen und auch keine Konkurrenz zu anderen Teams darstellen, sondern eher eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Negativ! DIMB IBC Racing Team Mitglieder sind als solche bei Veranstaltungen nur versichert, wenn diese sich auch als solche anmelden. Daher sind Racing Team Mitglieder (und andere Vereinsmitlieder) da sicherlich nicht für zu haben. Die IG sollte ja unabhängig davon stehen und auch keine Konkurrenz zu anderen Teams darstellen, sondern eher eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.



Also:
Das DIMB Racing Team Mitglied meldet sich als DIMB Racing Team an, um auch den bezahlten Versicherungsschutz zu erhalten.

Das 'nur' DIMB Mitglied, würde durch die Anmeldung als DIMB Racing Team keine weiteren Vorteile erhalten-> Anmeldung IG Rhein Sieg

Das nicht DIMB Mitglied meldet sich als IG Rhein Sieg an

Richtig?


----------



## Splash (6. Februar 2006)

Oder in kurz:
Jeder meldet sich unter seiner Teambezeichnung an. Wer keine Teambezeichnung hat, darf sich als Aktivist unter DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg melden.

Sonst könnte man das ja auch in Uckerath vertiefen *g*


----------



## sibby08 (8. Februar 2006)

Passt vielleicht auch hier ganz gut rein:



> *Freie Fahrt für die Mountainbiker*
> 
> VON HARALD RÖHRIG, 08.02.06, 07:12h
> 
> ...


 
Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2006)

Interessant wie andere Kreise und Gemeinden das sehen. Während dort offensichtlich ein konstruktiver Dialog zwischen den Gremien erfolgt und ein Marathon mit 800 Bikern stattfinden darf, pi$$en sie sich hier im Bergischen an, wenn wir 10 Leute durch den Königsforst führen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Lipoly (8. Februar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> , pi$$en sie sich hier im Bergischen an, wenn wir 10 Leute durch den Königsforst führen ...


du hast zu hohe preise und dann entsteht ein steuerloch mit deinen nicht versteuerten einnahmen  

ich denke auch das das von gemeinde zu gemeinde unterschiedlich ist und auch den zweck der naherholung nicht stören darf
rennen die stören oder so kriegt man eh nie in naherholungsgebieten durch wenn die gemeinde schon so ein bisschen dagegen ist


----------



## hama687 (8. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht" ja ich hab echt welche" das die Stadt Köln in Sportlichen angelegenheiten sehr offen für alles ist, wozu ich auch das MTB fahren zähle 

grüsse alex


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2006)

*Der nÃ¤chste DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch findet am 24.02.2006 um 19:00 
in Hennef Uckerath im Gasthaus Steger âbei Panoâ (WesterwaldstraÃe 213) statt.*​
Das ist zwar Karnevalsfreitag, doch hatten wir ja die Regel "letzter Freitag im Monat". LMB-Termin hier - wir freuen uns wegen der entsprechenden Tischreservierung Ã¼ber entsprechende Anmeldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (13. Februar 2006)

Die DIMB IG findet sich übrigens jetzt auch auf der DIMB Homepage wieder:
http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=content&task=view&id=119

Das Bild ist dann ja das Gruppenfoto von der IG Tour und leider etwas dunkel.


----------



## XCRacer (16. Februar 2006)

...und jetzt auch auf der Startseite.

Ich hätte ein etwas besseres Foto brauchen können. So blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als das allgemeine DIMB-Logo zu nehmen.

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg


----------



## Lipoly (16. Februar 2006)

ich bastel gleich mal ein logo


lars


----------



## Splash (24. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte auf diesem Weg noch mal daran erinnern, dass heute der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch in Hennef Uckerath ist. Nur falls jemand noch vor Karneval fliegen möchte  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2032


----------



## Splash (2. März 2006)

Hier auch zu Erinnerung der Link zu Klaus´zweiter DIMB IG Rhein-SiegTour am kommenden Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2074


----------



## Splash (7. März 2006)

Also der nächste Stammtisch findet in der Pfannkuchenmühle in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid Ingersau statt.

DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Stammtisch am 31.3.2006 ab ~19:00 Uhr

Pfannkuchenmühle
Bröltalstraße 5
53819 Neunkirchen-Seelscheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2006)

An dieser Stelle wollte ich gerne auf 2 Termine aufmerksam machen:

Am kommenden Freitag, den *26.Mai* ist wieder *Biker-Stammtisch*. Diesmal findet der Stammtisch im Casa del Gatto in Bonn statt. Weitere Infos findet Ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2367

Wer Interesse an Arbeit in der DIMB IG Rhein/Sieg hat, darf mich ruhig ansprechen. Ich informiere gerne und bin für Ideen auch stets zu haben 

Eine sehr beachtenswerte Aktion zur *Trail- und Waldsäuberung* wird am *11.Juni* durch die HighLifeCruiser und Bike-and-Snow organisiert. Es geht um die Reinigung des HCM im Lohmarer Wald. Weitere Infos findet Ihr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2499


----------



## Spooky (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte einfach mal eine Idee zum Stammtisch in die Diskussion einbringen. Was haltet ihr davon den Stammtisch zumindestens im Sommer mal nicht wie gewohnt am Freitag, sondern beispielsweise an einem Samstag oder Sonntag nachmittag (früher abend) stattfinden zu lassen ??? So könnte man sich vorher zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen und anschließend den Abend bei (hoffentlich) schönem Wetter im Biergarten ausklingen lassen.

Nur mal so als Vorschlag, ...


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (4. Juni 2006)

Hi Spooky,

das ist sicher ne Idee - der Stammtisch hatte bisher immre so die Regel "letzter Freitag im Monat irgendwo um 1900" - vorher ne Tour zu fahren ist dann sicher für berufstätige schlecht möglich. Man könnte (Deine Idee weiter gedacht) sicher aber zwischendurch auch wieder Touren machen und die so legen, dass man dann bei einem Biergarten abschliesst. Ich denke da so gerade an die Sieglinde und Touren an der Wahnbachtalsperre oder im Siebengebirge. Bei letzterem wird es sicher aber die Geister scheiden, weil sicher nicht jeder Wanderer das toll finden wird - Bikerseitig hat man aber doch keine Berührungsängste oder? Sind nur so ein paar Ideen - wie die IG gestaltet wird hängt davon ab, wer noch Lust hat mitzuwirken und da sind noch Leute gesucht, die Interesse haben ...


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo Michael @Splash,

herzlichste Glückwünsche an den (Mit)Begründer der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg 

Auf das Dein Engagement uns weiter den Freiraum für die schönste Nebensache der Welt, das Biken, erhalten kann.  

Also, , viele  und ordentlich was zu  und zu  mit netten  .

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2006)

Danke @Martin. Wenn zum Engagement noch Leute dabei kommen, die sich gerne um Ihr Heimatrevier kümmern mögen, dann wirds evtl auch klappen. Es würde mich schon sehr freuen wenn ich Dich motivieren könnte   

Feier ist auch gerade zu Ende und morgen ist erst mal aufräumen angesagt ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Juli 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Danke @Martin. Wenn zum Engagement noch Leute dabei kommen, die sich gerne um Ihr Heimatrevier kümmern mögen, dann wirds evtl auch klappen. *Es würde mich schon sehr freuen wenn ich Dich motivieren könnte*
> 
> Feier ist auch gerade zu Ende und morgen ist erst mal aufräumen angesagt ...


 
Klartext!  

Was liegt an, was wird gewünscht?


----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klartext!
> Was liegt an, was wird gewünscht?



Klartext: Die DIMB IG ist ja nicht ne Sache, wo wir für uns bleiben wollen. Auch können die wenigen Aktiven in der IG Rhein Sieg alles im Auge halten. Du kennst Dich ja gut in der Hardt aus - halte da doch mal ein Auge drauf, gerade wenns um Belange der Biker geht. Falls Interesse an mehr besteht, sollten wir uns lieber ruhig mal persönlich unterhalten. Frank und ich wollten ohnehin mal Fahrwerkssetup uaf dem Wurzeltrail machen *g*. Wir freuen uns aber auf jeden Fall überjeden, der evtl Spass dran hätte so was zu stemmen - allerdings auf eine antiautoritäre Art (die wir bei Dir auch nicht anzweifeln) ...


----------



## bicycle (9. Juli 2006)

hi aus dem sauerland in die alte heimat in kölle!

hier im sauerland hat die DIMB sauerland kürzlich ihre arbeit aufgenommen. wir wollen hier zum beispiel mit dem sauerländer gebirgsverein (sgv) kontakt aufnehmen und ein friedliches miteinander von wanderern und bikern begünstigen. schlagwort "zusammenkommen und vorurteile abbauen". ansonsten räumen wir hier und da ein wenig die wälder auf, schleifen bäume von den wegen und zücken da auch schon mal die säge, wenn's sein muss.

wenn ihr mal im sauerland fahren wollt - im vergleich zum kölner raum gibt es hier schon bessere möglichkeiten - könnt ihr ja mal herkommen und mit uns hier von der sauerlandgruppe mitfahren. ich hab' mir hier nen alten bauernhof gekauft. platz für ein paar zelte ist allemal vorhanden. bei interesse einfach eine pm an mich schicken.

gruß


----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2006)

bicycle schrieb:
			
		

> hi aus dem sauerland in die alte heimat in kölle!
> hier im sauerland hat die DIMB sauerland kürzlich ihre arbeit aufgenommen. wir wollen hier zum beispiel mit dem sauerländer gebirgsverein (sgv) kontakt aufnehmen und ein friedliches miteinander von wanderern und bikern begünstigen. schlagwort "zusammenkommen und vorurteile abbauen". ansonsten räumen wir hier und da ein wenig die wälder auf, schleifen bäume von den wegen und zücken da auch schon mal die säge, wenn's sein muss.



Bei uns muss erst mal ne vernünftige Basis aufgebaut werden. Ich bin schon total begeistert, wie schnell es im Sauerland und in der Pflaz ging - hier ists aus diversen Gründen alles etwas gemacher ...



			
				bicycle schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr mal im sauerland fahren wollt - im vergleich zum kölner raum gibt es hier schon bessere möglichkeiten - könnt ihr ja mal herkommen und mit uns hier von der sauerlandgruppe mitfahren. ich hab' mir hier nen alten bauernhof gekauft. platz für ein paar zelte ist allemal vorhanden. bei interesse einfach eine pm an mich schicken.
> 
> gruß



Danke - auf das Angebot kommen wir sicherlich gerne mal zurück


----------



## bicycle (9. Juli 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns muss erst mal ne vernünftige Basis aufgebaut werden. Ich bin schon total begeistert, wie schnell es im Sauerland und in der Pflaz ging - hier ists aus diversen Gründen alles etwas gemacher ...



Ach, mach's doch nicht komplizierter als nötig. Macht einfach ein Date und einen Treffpunkt aus und ab geht die Post. Im Grunde ist der Rest doch mehr oder weniger klar, es wissen doch alle, um was es geht. Wir haben uns auch zu unserem ersten Treffen hier bei mir auf der Ranch getroffen, jeder hat ein wenig von seinen Erfahrugnen und Vorstellungen erzählt, währenddessen lief der Grill und das war's.





			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Danke - auf das Angebot kommen wir sicherlich gerne mal zurück



Ja, kein Thema. Auch wenn jemand mal so herkommen will. Platz ist wie gesagt genug da. Wir haben hier von meinem Hof in Lüdenscheid startend eine Sonntags-um-zehn-Gruppe, da ist jeder herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2006)

bicycle schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, mach's doch nicht komplizierter als nötig. Macht einfach ein Date und einen Treffpunkt aus und ab geht die Post. Im Grunde ist der Rest doch mehr oder weniger klar, es wissen doch alle, um was es geht. Wir haben uns auch zu unserem ersten Treffen hier bei mir auf der Ranch getroffen, jeder hat ein wenig von seinen Erfahrugnen und Vorstellungen erzählt, währenddessen lief der Grill und das war's.



Bei uns läuft diesbezüglich ja ein Stammtisch (siehe eigener Fred) und es finden eher unregelmässig Touren statt. Gerade letzteres müsste man bei uns auch mal mehr angehen.


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drÃ¼ber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fÃ¼rn FÃ¼hrerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ich habe diesbezÃ¼glich bei einem befreundeten Ausbilder einer Hilfsorganisation nachgefragt, ob sich so was veranstalten liesse. Ab 10-15 Personen kÃ¶nnte man einen solchen Schwerpunkt-Kurs machen, Dauer wÃ¤re 2 Tage und Preis so um 35â¬ pro Person rum. Da die schon etwas weiter im Vorraus gebucht werden mÃ¼ssen und ich den gerne im Winter machen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re jetzt schon mal Interesse abklopfen angesagt. Wer evtl Interesse daran hÃ¤tte, sollte mir eine Info zukommen lassen.

Um es direkt vorweg zu nehmen: Ich wÃ¼rde nur vermitteln und selber teilnehmen. Das Geld wÃ¤re an die Hilfsorganisation zahlbar - ich verdiene nichts dran. Nur damit keiner auf ne blÃ¶de Idee kommt ...


----------



## Xexano (9. August 2006)

Wann würde dieser EHK gemacht werden? Und vor allerdem: WO?

Wie sähe der Ablauf aus?

Aufgrund einigen pers. Erfahrungen hätte ich Interesse an einen EHK zu diesem Thema...


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Wann ist noch unklar - die genaue Terminanfrage würde ich erst starten, wenn genügend Leute definitives Interesse bekundet haben. Da es jedoch 2 ganze Tage wären, ist davon auszugehen, dass es 2 Samstage sein würden. 

Ort dürfte St.Augustin sein, ggf (bei grösserem Interesse) könnte ich auch Zweittermine in Bonn oder Hennef anfragen.

Ablauf? Was willste denn dazu wissen. So ein EH-Kurs ist viel Theorie mit entsprechenden Praxis-Beispielen, wo man gewisse Sachen in die Tat umsetzen bzw üben kann. Oder verstehe ich die Frage nicht?


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2006)

hallo michael,

gute idee. wenn es terminlich passt wäre ich dabei.

grüße aus köln
lars


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

> PS: Aufruf an die DIMB-ler in unserem Unterforum.
> Schreibt mir bitte eine PN und teilt mir mit,
> ob und wie Ihr die gemeinsame Sache unterstützen wollt.



Ich werde das weiterhin so beibehalten wie ich das tue!
An Aktionen teilnehmen die uns Biker weiterbringen. 
Touren guiden und irgendwann mal zu hoffen das wir es schaffen, nicht nur "Einer für alle Touren" zu leiten.

Auf expliziten Mitgliederfang werde ich mich nicht einlassen. 

Ich sag ich kann Biker darauf hinweisen das es Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike gibt. Wer es gut findet kommt schon von alleine.


Leider ist in unserer Gesellschaft eh zu viel reglementiert, das sich viele nicht noch weitere Regeln in ihrer Freizeit auferlegen möchten. 
Und das Menschen immer etwas fordern damit sie für etwas eintreten.
Sorry! 
Und immer erst wenn zu spät ist zu schreien, ist doch auch wieder typisch und das die meisten in ihren Wohnzimmer Experten sind!

Und das Mountainbiker nur eine kleine Lobby haben liegt daran das dieses ein junger Sport ist der auch meisten es so sehen:
"Ich kann fahren, wieso soll ich was tun!" 

Ich will hier niemanden verurteilen. Soll bloss nachher niemand sagen wieso habt ihr nicht. Diese dürfen sich dann an die eigene Nase fassen.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden verurteilen. Soll bloss nachher niemand sagen wieso habt ihr nicht. Diese dürfen sich dann an die eigene Nase fassen.



Genau das wird der Punkt sein. Für die meisten Sachen brauch man keinen "Verein", sondern kann seinen Sport auch so ausüben. Wenn die meisten aufwachen, wird es wohl zu spät sein. Spätestens seit der Förderalismusreform sollte bei manch einem die Alarmglocke klingeln. Die derzeitige Lobby, die wir Mountainbiker bilden, ist leider zu kleine, um eine gewichtige Stimme dar zu stellen ...


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Genau das wird der Punkt sein. Für die meisten Sachen brauch man keinen "Verein", sondern kann seinen Sport auch so ausüben. Wenn die meisten aufwachen, wird es wohl zu spät sein. Spätestens seit der Förderalismusreform sollte bei manch einem die Alarmglocke klingeln. Die derzeitige Lobby, die wir Mountainbiker bilden, ist leider zu kleine, um eine gewichtige Stimme dar zu stellen ...


 
Ihr habt beide Recht, die Frage ist also,
wie können wir die Dringlichkeit eines Engagements der Mehrheit der MTB-ler klar machen, so dass die abwartende, zögerliche Haltung der Mehrheit aufgegeben wird.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir eine Zweischlagstrategie verfolgen müssen.
Mitgliedergewinnung zur Stärkung der überregionalen Lobbyarbeit,
und konkrete PR-Projekte (in Abstimmung mit DIMB) vor Ort mit z.B. einem come-together-event (Natur- und Trailpflege a la Klaus @ Redking Vorbild).

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ihr habt beide Recht, die Frage ist also,
> wie können wir die Dringlichkeit eines Engagements der Mehrheit der MTB-ler klar machen, so dass die abwartende, zögerliche Haltung der Mehrheit aufgegeben wird.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir eine Zweischlagstrategie verfolgen müssen.
> ...



Warte mal ich war dabei Die HighlifeCruiser haben da die Vorarbeit geleistet Dank gilt Seelrider! ! 

Und ich habe mir schon zuhäufig den Mund fusselig geredet. Wenn die Leute erst auf die Fresse fliegen müssen um klug zu werden.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Warte mal ich war dabei Die HighlifeCruiser haben da die Vorarbeit geleistet Dank gilt Seelrider! !
> 
> Und ich habe mir schon zuhäufig den Mund fusselig geredet. *Wenn die Leute erst auf die Fresse fliegen müssen um klug zu werden.*
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Es ist meist nie die Leistung eines Einzelnen sondern einer Gemeinschaft.
Nur mit Deinem letzten Satz habe ich leider auch schon meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Jetzt, in Sachen MTB und DIMB will ich nicht mehr abwarten.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Es ist meist nie die Leistung eines Einzelnen sondern einer Gemeinschaft.
> Nur mit Deinem letzten Satz habe ich leider auch schon meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Jetzt, in Sachen MTB und DIMB will ich nicht mehr abwarten.
> 
> VG Martin



Da gebe ich dir Recht aber die wenigsten kriegst du vorher bekehr mit nur schlÃ¼ssigen Argumenten.
Die wollen was Handfestes. Aber wenn ich schon sehe das einige es von Rabatten abhÃ¤nig machen wird mir anders.

Leute es sind *10 â¬ im Jahr!!!!* und was geben hier die meisten fÃ¼r ein Handy, Bier oder Radteile aus??? 


GruÃ
Klaus


----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Trailsäuberungsaktion der HLCler war ne super Sache. Ich wäre da echt gerne dabei gewesen. Es war leider von den drei Terminen, die zur Debatte standen, derjenige, an dem ich nicht konnte. Evtl klappts ja nächstes Mal - die Aktion fand ich auf jeden Fall ne super Sache und das sollte Schule machen und auch dick in die Presse kommen!

Wenn die HLCler noch mal so ne Aktion machen, kann man sich ja gf anschliessen oder ne gemeinsamme Aktion draus machen?

Was den Idealismuss angeht, so scheint der ja nicht so wirklich weit verbreitet. Und über einen Mehrwert, den man Bikern bietet, kann man auch Mitglieder "locken", die sich für die eigentliche Thematik dann erst später anfangen zu interessieren. Leute gegen deren Willen zu Werben versuchen finde ich jedoch in der Tat auch recht grausam.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht aber die wenigsten kriegst du vorher bekehr mit nur schlüssigen Argumenten.
> Die wollen was Handfestes. Aber wenn ich schon sehe das einige es von Rabatten abhänig machen wird mir anders.
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Klaus, beruhige Dich.

Es ist mir doch viel lieber, die Umfrageteilnehmer sagen mir offen und ehrlich,
was sie erwarten.

Wenn es Rabatte und spezielle Angebote sind, dann ist das OK.

Auch wenn Du jetzt das Grausen bekommst,
der erfolgreichste deutsche Verein ist der ADAC.

Vom ADAC lernen, heißt siegen lernen. 

Die Jungs und Mädels vom ADAC machen das jetzt seit über 100 Jahren.
Die kennen die deutsche Seele.
Und die Seele der MTB-ler ist nicht wirklich anders gestrickt als die der Autofahrer.

Natürlich geht es nicht um die vorrangige Mitgliederwerbung durch spezielle Angebote, sei es nun Einkaufsgemeinschaft und bestimmte Versicherungsprodukte. 

Aber gerade diese Mitglieder sind wichtig,
um z.B. spezielle Sponsoren an die DIMB binden zu können.

Nehmen wir mal an, die DIMB würde bei einem großen BIKE-Direktvertrieb Rabatte heraushandeln können, die nur DIM-ler bekommen.
Als Gegenleistung würde dieser Direktvertrieb in Anzeigen und Produktsendungen auf die DIMB und deren Vorzüge verweisen bzw. spezielle DIMB-Projekte offen unterstützen.

Na, klingelts. Das ist Marketing vom feinsten. 

Es geht nur um die Mitgliederzahlen.
Und für eine aktive und einflussnehmende Lobbyarbeit ist die Mitgliederanzahl entscheidend. Siehe ADAC. Und da schließt sich der Kreis. 

Ob diese Mitglieder dann Deinen oder meinen höheren Zielen gerecht werden,
interessiert außer uns beiden (zu Recht) keine Sau.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vom ADAC lernen, heißt siegen lernen.
> 
> Die Jungs und Mädels vom ADAC machen das jetzt seit über 100 Jahren.
> Die kennen die deutsche Seele.
> ...



Ja ich freue mich schon mit einem Stand auf den Trail zu stehen und die Leute(auf einem Rad)um eine Mitglidschaft an zu betteln.
Oder steht der ADAC nicht überall da wo Autofahrer vorbei kommen???
Gut dann führt Prämien ein für Mitglieder Werbung.

Ich bin jetzt raus.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja ich freue mich schon mit einem Stand auf den Trail zu stehen und die Leute(auf einem Rad)um eine Mitglidschaft an zu betteln.
> Oder steht der ADAC nicht überall da wo Autofahrer vorbei kommen???
> Gut dann führt Prämien ein für Mitglieder Werbung.
> 
> ...


 
Betteln impliziert, dass der Gegenwert (zu) gering ist.
Das ist kein Sauerbier, was sonst weggekippt wird
sondern ein TOP-Produkt (OK, braucht noch ein bisschen Starthilfe ).

Im übrigen, wenn ich zu einer Sache stehen,
bin ich auch bereit, sie zu verkaufen.

Die Sache der DIMB ist gut, und ich werbe auch aktiv für Mitglieder.
Entscheiden tun die Leute schon selber.
Meine Aufgabe ist es, dass sie sich entscheiden,
und das geht nur mit Information und Argumenten.

VG Martin

PS: Ich finde es besser, wenn Du drin bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (30. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der ADAC keinen für Mitglieder kostenlosen Abschlepp-Dienst bieten würde, wären ganz viele auch nicht mehr dort Mitglied. Ich behaupte mal, dass mehr als 50% der ADAC-Mitglieder nur wegen diesem MEhrwert dort Mitglied geworden sind. Dass der ADAC auch Lobbyarbeit leistet ist dann eher sekundär und interesiert die Leute nicht ganz so stark.


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn der ADAC keinen für Mitglieder kostenlosen Abschlepp-Dienst bieten würde, wären ganz viele auch nicht mehr dort Mitglied. Ich behaupte mal, dass mehr als 50% der ADAC-Mitglieder nur wegen diesem MEhrwert dort Mitglied geworden sind. Dass der ADAC auch Lobbyarbeit leistet ist dann eher sekundär und interesiert die Leute nicht ganz so stark.


 
Den Werbe-Effekt des kostenlosen Pannendienstes will ich nicht bestreiten.
Natürlich kann eine 1:1 Umsetzung der ADAC-Strategie auf die DIMB nicht funktionieren.

Aber vielleicht erhalten wir durch die Umfrage und persönlicher Recherche sowie Überlegung die Erkenntnis,
welches das Killerargument für eine Mitgliedschaft ist.

Dann hat sich der Vergleich mit dem ADAC schon gelohnt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2006)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist In der DIMB sind gerade mal ca. 4000 Mitglider

Was ist mit_ Benutzer: 77.378 _mit den andern 73000 Mitglidern hier??
Wieso gestaltet diese Forum nicht häufiger PN die die User hier überzeugt. 

Mit dem raus war gemeint das ich weg musste. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. Oktober 2006)

In Bezug auf âerfolgreiche Interessengemeinschaftenâ mÃ¶chte ich ein paar Erinnerungen aus meinem NÃ¤hkÃ¤stchen beisteuern J. Begeben wir uns in die vertrÃ¤umten 80iger Jahre, in die automobilisierte Welt der damaligen Saus-und-Braus-Gesellschaft:

Der GelÃ¤ndewagenboom ist noch unbekannt, das GefÃ¤hrt wird allenfalls vom MilitÃ¤r, FÃ¶rstern und sonstigen auf Abwegen befindlichen Zeitgenossen benutzt. Da bringt die Firma Suzuki, in Deutschland bis dato nur als Motorradhersteller bekannt, einen kleinen knuffigen GelÃ¤ndewagen, den LJ 80, auf den Markt â es sollte die bis heute anhaltende GelÃ¤ndewagenwelle lostreten. Ein aufwendiges, geschicktes Marketing begleitet die MarkteinfÃ¼hrung. Schnell begeistert sich die Jugend und Junggebliebene fÃ¼r den vierrÃ¤digen GefÃ¤hrten. Der LJ 80 wird zum oft gesehenen Hingucker auf und abseits den/der StraÃen.

Parallel dazu hat in Erlangen ein gestandener Globetrotter die Idee, das sich die meist idealistischen Fahrer(innen) dieses Wagens zu einer Interessengemeinschaft finden lassen mÃ¼ssten. In Off-Road-Zeitschrift macht er auf seinen âClubâ aufmerksam, gibt dazu noch ein amateurhaft mit der Schreibmaschine herausgegebene âClubzeitschriftâ mit zusammengetragenen Tipps etc. gegen Selbstkostenerstattung heraus. Schnell finden sich die ersten Interessenten, die Clubzeitschrift dient dem gemeinsamen Brainstorming und damit allen. Der Club meldet ein Gewerbe an, verkauft VerschleiÃ-, Ersatz- und ZubehÃ¶rteile zu Ã¤uÃerst gÃ¼nstigen Preisen. Hierdurch wird der Club noch bekannter, der nach wie vor lÃ¤cherliche Clubbeitrag kann durch den gÃ¼nstigen Einkauf mehr als erwirtschaftet werden. Berichte finden sich in den Fachzeitschriften, Treffen auf Bundesebene werden organisiert, die ersten Regionalgruppen formieren sich und werden aktiv. Ergebnis: Innerhalb weniger Jahre ist der Club Europas grÃ¶Ãter GelÃ¤ndewagenverein, Dependancen finden sich sogar im benachbarten Ausland!

Das Geheimrezept: Es wurde aus dem Club nie ein âeingetragener Vereinâ, da dies zu hohen Kosten bei Vorstandssitzungen (Reisekosten/Spesen des bundesweit aufgestellten Vereines) und damit zu hohen MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge gefÃ¼hrt hÃ¤tte. Alle aktiv Beteiligten arbeiteten aus Idealismus bzw. ehrenamtlich, der Clubleiter und der âGewerbetreibendeâ gegen einen kleinen (!) Anerkennungsbetrag, die Regionalgruppenleiter gegen âBeitragsfreiheitâ. Die Angelegenheiten des Clubs wurde auf Regionalleitertreffen entschieden, die Kosten trugen die Betroffenen jeweils selbst. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag konnte so gering gehalten werden und: Es war mÃ¶glich, ihn Ã¼ber Einkaufsvorteile mehr als auszugleichen!. Ein MitgliederfÃ¤nger ersten Ranges, welches auch der ADAC versucht, aber (leider) aufgrund seines Kostenapparates nicht so ganz hinbekommt...... 

Will sagen: Wird der Mensch in seinen GrundbedÃ¼rfnissen angesprochen, ist seine Mitwirkung schon fast sicher J !


----------



## juchhu (31. Oktober 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Der Club meldet ein Gewerbe an, verkauft Verschleiß-, Ersatz- und Zubehörteile zu äußerst günstigen Preisen. Hierdurch wird der Club noch bekannter, der nach wie vor lächerliche Clubbeitrag kann durch den günstigen Einkauf mehr als erwirtschaftet werden. Berichte finden sich in den Fachzeitschriften, Treffen auf Bundesebene werden organisiert, die ersten Regionalgruppen formieren sich und werden aktiv. Ergebnis: Innerhalb weniger Jahre ist der Club Europas größter Geländewagenverein, Dependancen finden sich sogar im benachbarten Ausland!
> ...
> Will sagen: *Wird der Mensch in seinen Grundbedürfnissen angesprochen, ist seine Mitwirkung schon fast sicher* J !


 
Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Bericht.

Wenn man mal genau hinguckt,
dann gibt es sehr viele gute Beispiele,
wie man eine erfolgreiche Interessenvertretung aufbauen kann.

Natürlich kann der Ansatzpunkt für eine erfolgreiche Umsetzung von nationaler (DIMB) oder regionaler (IG) Ebene nicht in der 1:1 Kopie der Strategien und Taktiken anderer 'Vereine' sein,
aber je Interessensvertretung hat die gleichen Startprobleme.
Und da mal über den Tellerrand hinauszusehen,
kann der Entwicklung der DIMB nur nutzen.

Ich sehe allerdings das größere Entwicklungpotential auf der IG und nationalen DIMB-Ebene.

So, jetzt muss ich noch die ganzen Leistungsträger/Guides unseres Unterforums mobilisieren, dass sie zumindest an der Umfrage teilnehmen.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (5. November 2006)

----------------------------------------------------- cut -----------------------------------------------------

Sorry, wenn es jetzt einige anreihert, wenn ich das Thema DIMB IG noch mal anpacke. Ich kann verstehen, wenn es einigen hier aufgrund der Ereignisse der Vergangenen Tage mittlerweile überall raus hängt. Dafür möchte ich mich auch ein wenig entschuldigen, aber hier bitte nicht weiter drüber diskutieren. Wer dennoch für das Thema nicht ansprechbar sein mag, sollte ohnehin den Fred hier meiden oder spätestens hier nicht mehr weiter lesen.

Mich würde trotz oder auch ein wenig wegen der Ereignisse der Vergangenen Tage interessieren, ob es hier noch Leute gibt, die Interesse an dem Aufbau einer regionalen DIMB IG haben. Es geht weniger um Vereinsmeierei, als dass Interessierte was für Ihren Sport tun können. Mir geht ess darum, dass sich evtl der ein oder andere findet, der bestimmte Gebiete in der Region quasi unter Beobachtung hat bzg mitbekommt, wenn da was passiert, was für unseren Sport kontraproduktiv sein könnte und gerne erste Schritte einleiten würde. Im Siebengebirge wurde mangels locals, die sich entsprechend mit einem Dachverband wie der DIMB eingebracht haben die 2,5m-Regelung schlichtweg verpennt. Der Zug dort ist abgefahren, in der Wahner Heide siehts auch mau aus. Man kann wenigstens versuchen zu verhindern, dass es überall so wird. Versprechen will ich aber keinem was, was ich nicht halten kann. Auch wenn jemand einen gewissen "Mehrwert" anbieten kann, so würde ich mich über Hilfe und Anregungen freuen. Wenn etwas von den obigen Sachen zutrifft, dann schreibt hier rein, kontaktiert mich per PN oder wie auch immer. Ob der Resonanz wird evtl auch über das wie und ob der Zukunft der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg entschieden.

Um meine Meinung zur IG auch direkt offen zu legen: Ich möchte keine Hierarchien aufbauen, sondern ein Miteinander erreichen. Ich möchte auch keine zwanghafte Selbstdarstellung oder Kompensation anderer ********. Um den Fred nicht ausufern zu lassen, würde ich auch ungerne hier drüber diskutieren, da es eher produktiv zum Thema gehen sollte. Ich dachte mir nur, dass es evtl besser ist, direkt mit offenen Karten zu spielen.

DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg ist übrigens vom Gebiet her ein etwas unglücklicher Name. Das Gebiet sollte sich eigentlich über den südwestlichen Teil NRWs erstrecken. Im Westen grenzt es an Belgien, im Süden an Rheinland-Pfalz, im Osten an das Siegerland und im Norden an der Kölsch-Grenze an das Gebiet der DIMB IG Rhein-Ruhr.


----------



## Waschbaer (5. November 2006)

Splas schrieb:
			
		

> Im Siebengebirge wurde mangels locals, die sich entsprechend mit einem Dachverband wie der DIMB eingebracht haben die 2,5m-Regelung schlichtweg verpennt.




Bei den damaligen Treffen mit Präsi und Tilman von der DIMB im Löwenburger Hof waren eine ganze Menge Locals am Start, um über das weitere Vorgehen zu beraten.

Die 2,5m-Regelung wurde nicht eingeführt, weil es nicht genügend Feedback unter den Locals gab, sondern weil unsere Einwände, in Gestalt eines von Tilman wirklich hervorragend ausgearbeiteten alternativen Verordnungsentwurfs, die Forstbehörde einen Scheiss interessiert haben.


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Splash (5. November 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Bei den damaligen Treffen mit Präsi und Tilman von der DIMB im Löwenburger Hof waren eine ganze Menge Locals am Start, um über das weitere Vorgehen zu beraten.
> 
> Die 2,5m-Regelung wurde nicht eingeführt, weil es nicht genügend Feedback unter den Locals gab, sondern weil unsere Einwände, in Gestalt eines von Tilman wirklich hervorragend ausgearbeiteten alternativen Verordnungsentwurfs, die Forstbehörde einen Scheiss interessiert haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

fast korrekt. Die 2,5m-Regelung konnte dann eingeführt werden, da es nicht genug locals gab, die sich hartnäckig genug dahinter gehangen haben. Die Kontaktperson der DIMB kam zudem aus dem Aachener Raum. Man hätte sich m.E. bei der Bezirksregierung mehr dahinter hängen müssen und bei dem besagten Antwortschreiben nicht schon resignieren. Das Anfangsfeedback war allerdings auch hier im Forum schon gut und toll, an der weiteren Ausführung. Ob es mit DIMB vor Ort wirklich besser gelaufen wäre, kann ich nur vermuten, kann es aber auch nicht versprechen.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2006)

Hi Micha,

wie bereits in dem anderen Thread angedeutet, kann ich mich in zwei Punkten nicht wirklich mit dem Dimb Trail Rules anfreunden. Daher kommt für mich (zurzeit) keine Mitgliedschaft in der Dimb in Frage.

Ich bin jedoch auch als Nicht-Dimbo durchaus bereit euch bei entsprechenden Aktionen zu unterstützen und zu helfen wo ich kann. 


Alles weiter können (sollten) wir mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour bequatschen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Splash (5. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Alles weiter können (sollten) wir mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour bequatschen.



Eine durchaus gute Idee. Sollten wir in naher Zukunft wirklich mal machen. Bei euch im TT 7GB Fred ists in letzter Zeit auch so ruhig geworden. Evtl schliesse ich mich die Tage mal zu nem gemütlichen NR an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (5. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei euch im TT 7GB Fred ists in letzter Zeit auch so ruhig geworden.


Tja, und das wird wahrscheinlich zumindest von mir aus, bis Mitte übernächster Woche auch noch so bleiben, da ich zur Zeit in der Vorbereitung zu einer Zertifizierung sitze. Aber schaun mer mal, vielleicht geht ja nächste Woche doch was, ...


----------



## Waschbaer (5. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Die 2,5m-Regelung konnte dann eingeführt werden, da es nicht genug locals gab, die sich hartnäckig genug dahinter gehangen haben.




Hi Micha


Das ist von Deiner Seite jetzt aber reine Spekulation.

Vielmehr hat die völlige Ignorierung unserer Einwände durch die Bezirksregierung, gerade mit Blick auf Tilmans spitzen Alternativvorschlag, gezeigt, dass die Wegbreitenregelung zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon beschlossene Sache war.


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Waschbaer (5. November 2006)

Aber generell bin ich dabei, wenns was zu retten gibt.


----------



## Redking (13. November 2006)

Findet denn jetzt das Treffen am Freitag statt???

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Findet denn jetzt das Treffen am Freitag statt???
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Nö .. am Freitag ist nix. Kommenden Freitag ist Stammtisch und praktisch wäre ja, wenn wir uns die Woche danach mal treffen. Genauer Termin folgt ...


----------



## Mack_21 (14. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> ... Kommenden Freitag ist Stammtisch ...



hi splash
wo findet denn der stammtisch dieses mal statt? steht das schon fest?
vg
markus


----------



## Splash (14. November 2006)

Sorry! Ich muss mich korrigieren ... kommende Woche Freitag ist erst der nächste Stammtisch, also am 24.11., wie es auch hier steht. Der Stammtisch ist in Lohmar im Flohberg, sollte also mal recht zentral sein, wenn man von den Besuchern der letzten Stammtische ausgeht. LMB hier


----------



## Spooky (18. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Eine durchaus gute Idee. Sollten wir in naher Zukunft wirklich mal machen. Bei euch im TT 7GB Fred ists in letzter Zeit auch so ruhig geworden. Evtl schliesse ich mich die Tage mal zu nem gemütlichen NR an?


Hi Splash,

ist zwar kein Nightride und ist auch nicht im 7G vielleicht hast du aber trotzdem Lust mitzufahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3639

Würd mich freuen
Marco


----------



## Splash (18. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Splash,
> 
> ist zwar kein Nightride und ist auch nicht im 7G vielleicht hast du aber trotzdem Lust mitzufahren:
> 
> ...




Mhh .. da hab ich Angst vor. Ich will so ungerne an irgend n Baum gefesselt werden - womöglich noch mitten im Kottenforst.   

Ne im Ernst -> ich kann das erst morgen früh entscheiden, tendenziell aber max 40% Ja. Morgen ist der einzige Tag die Woche, wo mein Mädel und ich mal was mehr Zeit haben und da will ich mich nicht unbedingt so lange verziehen. Ich horch aber trotzdem mal nach. Wie schauts denn sonst unter der Woche mit nem NR aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (18. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn sonst unter der Woche mit nem NR aus?


Wollte evtl. nächsten Dienstag fahren. Ich sag´dir dann Bescheid, ...


----------



## Splash (18. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wollte evtl. nächsten Dienstag fahren. Ich sag´dir dann Bescheid, ...



grr .. alles ausser Dienstags bitte .. bzw am Freitag ist auch der Biker-Stammtisch in Lohmar im Flohberg. Würde mich aber auch da freuen, wenn Du bzw jemand von euch kommt. Und sonst würde ich mich echt mal auf n NR freuen


----------



## juchhu (18. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> grr .. *alles ausser Dienstags bitte .. bzw am Freitag* ist auch der Biker-Stammtisch in Lohmar im Flohberg. Würde mich aber auch da freuen, wenn Du bzw jemand von euch kommt. Und sonst würde ich mich echt mal auf n NR freuen


 
Und Donnerstag, den 23.11., sonst werde ich echt sauer.


----------



## Redking (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!
Hier eine DIMB IG-Rhein-Sieg Tour bei der jeder mit kann! 

  Weihnachtsverdauungstour

Grüße
Klaus

Winterpokalpunkte werden vom Guide eingezogen!


----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2006)

Tach zusammen,

geile Aktion, Klaus !  

Aber können wir es nicht so machen, 
dass die erradelten WP-Punkte nicht vom Guide eingezogen werden,
sondern bedürftigen Weihnachtsfest geschädigten Biker gespendet werden,
quasi ein Herz für fette Biker. 

Am 26.12. liege ich vollgefuttert im Wohnzimmer meiner Schwiegereltern und denke an Euch. 

Wann ist denn die nächste DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg Tour?
Neujahr???

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (11. Dezember 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> geile Aktion, Klaus !
> 
> ...


Wie du machst eine Tour???

Ich werde wohl alleine einen Gute Rutschtour von 23:00 bis 1:00 machen müssen!

Grüße
Klaus 
PS ich brauche von niemanden WP Punkte Die kann jeder behalten besonders die die Spaß nur als Fremdwort kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> *Wie du machst eine Tour*???
> 
> Ich werde wohl alleine einen Gute Rutschtour von 23:00 bis 1:00 machen müssen!
> 
> ...


 
Kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?! 

Ich mutiere im Augenblick zum Weichei. 
Mein gesamter Bikeantrieb ist im A....,
und wenn ich nur an Schlammwege denke,
bekomme ich Brechreiz.:kotz: 

Sollte es wider Erwarten um Neujahr rum trockener werden,
biete ich ab Technologie-Park BGL eine Hardt-Immekeppel-Lüderich-Königsforst-Runde an.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2006)

Sodele ... lange war es ruhig um dieses Thema und nun ist es soweit. Es wird einen Erste Hilfe Kurs geben, der von einem Biker ausschliesslich für Biker sein wird. Da das Programm recht eng gesetzt ist (für die Bescheinigung), wird natürlich nicht nur das Programm für Biker angegangen werden, jedoch sicherlich (wo es passt) in die Richtung spezialisiert. Der Kurs streckt sich auf 2 Samstage. Da man im Winter die Zeit eher aufopfert, als im Sommer, sollte das Thema nun auch mal angegangen werden.

*Termine*: 13. & 27. Januar 2007
*Ort*: Troisdorf oder Niederkassel (wird noch genauer bekannt gegeben)
*Referent*: Stefan aka Balu.
*Teilnehmegebühr*: 25 (direkt an die Institution, nicht an die DIMB)
*Teilnehmerzahl*: Mindestens 10, maximal 20 Personen

Anmeldungen sind verbindlich an mich zu richten (PN oder Mail). Als Angabe brauchen wir Namen, Adresse und Geburtsdatum (steht auf der Bescheinigung). Wer sich dann wieder abmelden muss, kann seinen Platz gerne an wen anders abgeben. Wenn dadurch jedoch die Teilnehmerzahl unter das Minimum sinkt (und keiner gefunden wird, der den Platz übernimmt), so sind die Teilnahmegebühren dennoch (evtl anteilsweise) zu tragen, damit die Veranstaltung zumindest Kostendeckend ist.

Falls Fragen oder Diskussionsbedarf herrscht, gibt es folgenden Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234614&page=2


----------



## Splash (19. Januar 2007)

Der erste Erste Hilfe Kurs (kleines Wortspiel ) ist schon mal angelaufen und das Feedback war bisher auch durchaus positiv (zumindest, was bisher zu mir vorgedrungen ist ). Der zweite Teil des Kurses wird dann in einer Woche laufen. Sollte entsprechendes Feedback von Interessenten kommen, so werden wir auch gerne in die Planung für eine Neuauflage bzw einen zweiten Erste Hilfe Kurs gehen. Balu. würde auch evtl weitere Kurse halten, so Interesse besteht. Anfragen dazu bitte bei mir oder im EH-Fred platzieren. 
Je nachdem wo die Teilnehmer her kommen, kann man den Kursort in Richtung Bonn (Godesberg) oder Köln (die frisch gegründete DIMB IG Köln würde dann "Schirmherr" werden).

Wer ansonsten Interesse hat, in der DIMB IG aktiv zu werden, ggf einen Biketreff stemmen zu wollen oder ähnlich aktiv mitwirken und gestalten zu wollen, der soll sich ruhig melden. Nur gemeinsam sind auch wir Biker stark und von einer starken Gemeinschaft sollten auch alle Biker profitieren.


----------



## Splash (22. März 2007)

ACHTUNG !!!!

Ich bin heute als Person in der regional tätigen DIMB IG angeschrieben worden. Ein Architekturbüro aus Hamburg erarbeitet im Auftrag des VVS ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten und wir als DIMB IG sind gefragt worden, daran mitzuwirken. Hat ggf jemand von euch Interesse, sich daran mit zu beteiligen? Bis Mitte April gilt es einen Fragenkatalog auszufüllen und ensprechende Ideen mit einzubringen. Anfang Mai folgt dann wohl ein Workshop. Wir werden wohl jeden brauchen, der sich zu diesem Thema mit einbringt oder auch nur informieren mag und Ideen äussert. Beim nächsten Biker-Stammtisch am 30.3. in Bornheim Sechtem werde ich ensprechende Infos mitbringen.


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2007)

Hey Micha,

habe als Eingeborener natürlich Interesse mitzuwirken. Vor allen Dingen wenn man schon mal gefragt wird. Ich halte es zwar für außerordentlich fraglich, dass auf unsere Vorschläge und Bedürfnisse wirklich eingegangen wird. Ist aber immer noch besser als gar nix zu tun und sich später über die evtl. Folgen zu beschweren.

Kannst du mir die Infos zuschicken, oder besser noch ... was machst du Sonntag? Vielleicht hast du Lust am Ende unserer Tour (wo und wann auch immer das sein wird) mal vorbeizuschauen.


Viele grüße
Marco




Splash schrieb:


> ACHTUNG !!!!
> 
> Ich bin heute als Person in der regional tätigen DIMB IG angeschrieben worden. Ein Architekturbüro aus Hamburg erarbeitet im Auftrag des VVS ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten und wir als DIMB IG sind gefragt worden, daran mitzuwirken. Hat ggf jemand von euch Interesse, sich daran mit zu beteiligen? Bis Mitte April gilt es einen Fragenkatalog auszufüllen und ensprechende Ideen mit einzubringen. Anfang Mai folgt dann wohl ein Workshop. Wir werden wohl jeden brauchen, der sich zu diesem Thema mit einbringt oder auch nur informieren mag und Ideen äussert. Beim nächsten Biker-Stammtisch am 30.3. in Bornheim Sechtem werde ich ensprechende Infos mitbringen.


----------



## Splash (22. März 2007)

Hey Marco,

Sonntag bin ich schon andersweitig biken, sonst wäre ich gerne dazu gekommen. Es ist ein mehrseitiger Fragenkatalog und eine Karte des Siebengebirges, wo halt verschiedene Sachen einzutragen sind. Daher wollte ich auch möglichst viele Interessierte zusammen bekommen. Wir können uns die Tage dazu aber gerne mal zusammen setzen bzw n Alternativ für diejenigen machen, die am 30.3. nicht können.

Ab Bad Honnef hab ich übrigens noch n paar Plätze nach Sechtem im Auge frei, falls wer mitkommen mag.


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,

spricht was dagegen, die Unterlagen als PDF zum Download, z.B. auf der DIMB Website und/oder hier im Thread, anzubieten?

Ohne Fragenkatalog ist eine Einarbeitung und Recherche nur schwer möglich, um die Intention der Landschaftsarchiteken und des beauftragenden VVS erkennen zu können.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (23. März 2007)

Ich werde den Fragenkatalog ohne Anschreiben den beteiligten Personen zur Verfügung stellen. Da hier aber keiner quer schiessen soll, wird es definitiv nicht öffentlich verteilt werden. Am Ende schreiben da noch 50 Biker einzeln und unkoordiniert hin ...


----------



## juchhu (23. März 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich werde den Fragenkatalog ohne Anschreiben den beteiligten Personen zur Verfügung stellen. Da hier aber keiner quer schiessen soll, wird es definitiv nicht öffentlich verteilt werden. Am Ende schreiben da noch 50 Biker einzeln und unkoordiniert hin ...


 
OK.


----------



## Redking (23. März 2007)

Leute wollt ihr das wirklich weiter so treiben???????
Also was ich im DIMB intern gelesen habe reicht mir.
Und ich verbitte mir jetzt jeden weiteren Kommentar darauf.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. März 2007)

Da ja schon ein paar mehr Leute gefragt haben, was da so abgefragt wird, ich es jedoch für zu gefährlich halte, einfach alles abzuscannen, würde ich dennoch gerne hier darauf eingehen. Ich will keinen auf Geheimniskrämer machen und jeder soll sich ggf auch vorbereiten können. Allerdings sind die meisten Fragen darauf abgezielt, dass man dazu die entsprechende mitgelieferte (topgrafische) Karte pflegt bzw dort Sachen einträgt.

Ich habe teilweise den Wortlaut gekürzt und auch die Multiple-Choice-Antworten weg gelassen. Es handelt sich auch nur um einen Auszug der Fragen, aber die sollten jedem reichen, um zu wissen, worum es dabei geht.

1. Welches Interesse haben Sie am Siebengebirge?
2. Wie oft besuchen Sie oder lhre Mitglieder mehrheitlich das Siebengebirge?
3. Mit welchen Verkehrsmitteln besuchen Sie oder Ihre Mitglieder mehrheitlich das Siebengebirge?
4. Woher kommen Sie oder Ihre Mitglieder mehrheitlich?
4.1 Wenn mit PKW, welche Strecken werden genutzt?
5. Wenn Sie mit dem PKW anreisen, wo parken Sie dann?
5.1 Alternativplätze?
6. Wie informieren Sie sich über Wege und Nutzungsmöglichkeiten?
7. Welche Informationspunkte/Tafeln nutzen Sie?
8. Welche Wege benutzen Sie vorzugsweise?
9. Gibt es thematische Routen?
10. Gibt es wichtige/besondere Aussichts-/Beobachtungspunkte ...?
11. .. besondere Kulturlandschafts- oder Naturlandschaftserlebnis?
12. Caravanplätze?
13. Wildruhezonen?
14. Schutzonen für Flora, Fauna u. Bodendenkmäler?
15.  Vorrangzonen für Ihre bevorzugte Nutzung (zB favorisiertes Wandergebiet, ideale Mountainbiking-Route)?
...
18. feste Termine?
...
21. Konflikte zwischen Ihnen und den Interessen anderer Gruppen im 7GB?
22. Flaschenhälse?
23. persönliche Anmerkungen


So sollte jeder wissen worum es geht und entscheiden können, ob und wie er beiträgt. Ich würde an der Stelle gerne anmerken, dass all die Locals und Nutzer aus dem Siebengebirge mit betroffen sind. Wenn wir hier nicht die Chance zur Mitgestaltung nutzen, dürfen wir anschliessend auch nicht meckern, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist und wir wirklich nur noch dne Stellweg rauf und runter dürfen ...


----------



## Splash (30. März 2007)

Spooky war so nett und hat einen LMB-Termin für diejenigen gemacht, die heute abend nicht zum Stammtisch kommen (können) und sich alternativ über das Wegenutzungskonzept informieren möchten, bzw sich daran beteiligen wollen. Ich möchte an der Stelle mal Werbung dafür machen, denn wem was am Siebengebirge liegt, der sollte sich beteiligen. Wer sich nicht beteiligt, verspielt das Recht, anschliessend zu meckern, wenns schief geht ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4273


----------



## Splash (15. April 2007)

Sodele ... der Fragenkatalog ist soweit ausgefüllt und geht heute noch in den Briefkasten, damit dieser auch ja rechtzeitig beim Landschaftsarchitekten ist. An der Stelle möchte ich mich schon mal bei allen bedanken, die sich beteiligt haben und dennoch darauf hinweisen, dass damit noch nicht alles vom Tisch und getan ist, sondern, dass dies erst der Anfang war. Am 2.5. wird es einen Workshop geben, an dem über all die Anliegen mit möglichst vielen Beteiligten beraten werden soll. Wie es danach weiter geht, ist mir aber noch unklar. 

Ich würde mich jedoch sehr darüber freuen, wenn sich mehr Biker aus der Region einbringen und beteiligen würden - _egal ob DIMB oder nicht, denn es geht uns wirklich alle an!_


----------



## Splash (11. Juni 2007)

Aus diversen Gründen ziehe ich mich aus dem Aktivenkreis der DIMB IG Rhein/Sieg zurück.

Neuer Ansprechpartner für und innerhalb der IG ist Klaus aka Redking. Damit die Themen (speziell Siebengebirge und Wegenutzungskonzept) aber deswegen nicht ins stocken kommen, wird die Übergabe fliessend laufen. Wenn irgendwie was DIMB-spezifisches anliegen sollte, könnt Ihr euch ruhig direkt an ihn wenden 

Vielen Dank allen für die netten Kontakte ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Juni 2007)

...und vielen Dank an Dich selbst für die in der IG RS geleistete Arbeit und geopferte Zeit  ! 

In diesem Sinne: Der König ist tot, es lebe der neue (rote) König!


----------



## Redking (11. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Der König ist tot, es lebe der neue (rote) König!



Hallo Leute und ich führe die Diktatur direkt wieder ein! 
Eure Majestät!
Redking


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2007)

Jedem das Seine


----------



## Montana (12. Juni 2007)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diversen Gründen ziehe ich mich aus dem Aktivenkreis der DIMB IG Rhein/Sieg zurück.
> 
> Neuer Ansprechpartner für und innerhalb der IG ist Klaus aka Redking. Damit die Themen (speziell Siebengebirge und Wegenutzungskonzept) aber deswegen nicht ins stocken kommen, wird die Übergabe fliessend laufen. Wenn irgendwie was DIMB-spezifisches anliegen sollte, könnt Ihr euch ruhig direkt an ihn wenden
> 
> Vielen Dank allen für die netten Kontakte ...




Schade, Michael, aber das hat bestimmt seine Gründe. Das Ganze geht mich ja prinzipiell wenig an, aber nun sollte man sich aus Personalgründen vllt. doch eine Kooperation mit den "Kölnern" überlegen oder haut das gar nicht hin ?

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Redking (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Guido, ich sag mal das bleibt weiterhin ausgeschlossen auch aus Personalgründen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade, Michael, aber das hat bestimmt seine Gründe. Das Ganze geht mich ja prinzipiell wenig an, aber nun sollte man sich aus Personalgründen vllt. doch eine Kooperation mit den "Kölnern" überlegen oder haut das gar nicht hin ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> _Guido_



Letztendlich müssen sich das die Entscheider überlegen. Ich persönlich kann mir in meiner Freizeit nicht vorstellen, mit dem Erzählbär zu kooperieren (ist einer der Gründe). Die Entscheidung damals hing aber nicht an mir alleine und die Überlegung habe ich auch wieder in den Raum geworfen. Hier in dem Thema sollte aber nach Möglichkeit keine ausufernde Diskussion zu dem Thema statt finden - das würde sicher weniger produktiv sein ...


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Letztendlich müssen sich das die Entscheider überlegen. Ich persönlich kann mir in meiner Freizeit nicht vorstellen, mit dem Erzählbär zu kooperieren (ist einer der Gründe). Die Entscheidung damals hing aber nicht an mir alleine und die Überlegung habe ich auch wieder in den Raum geworfen. Hier in dem Thema sollte aber nach Möglichkeit keine ausufernde Diskussion zu dem Thema statt finden - *das würde sicher weniger produktiv sein *...



Leider kein schönes Bild der DIMB, welches Ihr hier nach außen abliefert; Zumal von Personen, die die DIMB offiziell auf Ihrer Homepage präsentiert (hat).

Das ist kontraproduktiv!

Ohne ".. würde sicher .." hätte, .. wäre, ... wenn, .. und aber!


----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2007)

@Delgado: Möchtest Du Dich produktiv beteiligen? Wie?


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> @Delgado: Möchtest Du Dich produktiv beteiligen? Wie?




Was interessiert das eine Ratte noch, die bereits im Rettungsboot sitzt?


Aber produktiv wäre natürlich ein Blick über den Tellerrand hin zu juchhu; Liegt doch auf der Hand


----------



## Schutzblech (16. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Guido, ich sag mal das bleibt weiterhin ausgeschlossen auch aus Personalgründen.
> Gruß
> Klaus



Leute, das ist ein armseeliges Bild, das Ihr da abgebt. Ich bin Mitglied und zahle obendrein noch einen Förderbeitrag, denn ich halte die Idee der DIMB für unterstützenswert. Wenn Ihr Euer Engagement, für das Ihr Euch als Könige feiern lassen wollt, aber als Plattform für kleingeistige Animositäten gebraucht, die dem Ziel der DIMB zuwiderlaufen, steht die Verlängerung meiner Mitgliedschaft zur Disposition. Geht's Euch um OpenTrails oder um die Auslebung spießbürgerlicher Kleinkriege, die ich in jedem Schützenverein haben könnte?

Ich würd' an dieser Stelle gerne mal wieder was über das Voranschreiten begonnener Aufgaben (insbesondere zur Nationalpark SG Idee) lesen und kann dabei auf Eure saublöden Kabbeleien verzichten. Wie übrigens auch auf Delgados dümmliche Beiträge. Wie geht das hier nochmal mit dem blacklisting?

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein armseeliges Bild, das Ihr da abgebt. Ich bin Mitglied und zahle obendrein noch einen Förderbeitrag, denn ich halte die Idee der DIMB für unterstützenswert. Wenn Ihr Euer Engagement, für dass Ihr Euch als Könige feiern lassen wollt, aber als Plattform für kleingeistige Animositäten gebraucht, die dem Ziel der DIMB zuwiderlaufen, steht die Verlängerung meiner Mitgliedschaft zur Disposition. Geht's Euch um OpenTrails oder um die Auslebung spießbürgerlicher Kleinkriege, die ich in jedem Schützenverein haben könnte?
> 
> Ich würd' an dieser Stelle gerne mal wieder was über das Voranschreiten begonnener Aufgaben (insbesondere zur Nationalpark SG Idee) lesen und kann dabei auf Eure saublöden Kabbeleien verzichten. Wie übrigens auch auf Delgados dümmliche Beiträge. Wie geht das hier nochmal mit dem blacklisting?
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar selten mit dem Kollegen aus Alfter einer Meinung, aber diesesmal trifft er sie ganz besonders gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (16. Juni 2007)

Man könnte ja das weitere Vorgehen hier besprechen:

*DIMB* Stammtisch Juni 2007
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4697



Ich verbleibe in der Hoffung, dass auch viele erscheinen.


----------



## Schutzblech (16. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Man könnte ja das weitere Vorgehen hier besprechen:
> 
> *DIMB* Stammtisch Juni 2007
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4697
> ...




Ja, Stammtisch. Klönen. Ganz prima.

Das ist das politische Niveau und Gewicht, auf dem die DIMB auf immer und ewig  verharren wird. Ich sähe eine Professionalisierung der DIMB lieber - dann würde ich mich zu gerne auch als aktives Mitglied betätigen. Aber Stammtische!? Leute, Leute: auf dieses Niveau reduziert erreichen wir auch nach außen hin nichts.

Just my two Cents,
Claus.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Juni 2007)

So ist es, bei allen deutschen Vereinen die ich mir über die Jahre näher angesehen habe und wo ich vorhatte Mitglied zu werden.
Vor xx Jahren war es ein Angelverein, vor ca. 10Jahren der DARC, je länger ich mir das jeweilige "Vereinsleben" bei den diversen Treffen, meist in Gaststätten oder Vereinsheimen, so angesehen habe desto weniger gefiel es mir.
Da kann ich fast ein Buch drüber schreiben.

Das ist der Grund warum ich bisher keinem Verein beigetreten bin und es auch nicht werde.
Meist bleiben die eigentlich guten Ideen auf der Strecke.


----------



## Cheetah (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Ja, Stammtisch. Klönen. Ganz prima.
> 
> Das ist das politische Niveau und Gewicht, auf dem die DIMB auf immer und ewig  verharren wird. Ich sähe eine *Professionalisierung* der DIMB lieber - *dann würde ich mich zu gerne auch als aktives Mitglied betätigen.* Aber Stammtische!? Leute, Leute: auf dieses Niveau reduziert erreichen wir auch nach außen hin nichts.
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig? Du möchest gewerbsmäßig DIMB Aktiver werden?


----------



## Splash (16. Juni 2007)

Diese DIMB IG wurde auf einem Stammtisch gegründet. M.E. spricht auch nichts dagegen, das dann auch dort als regelmässige Treffen fortzuführen. Leider haben sich auch gerade mal Redking und Eifelwolf noch als Aktive in der DIMB IG gefunden und davon kann eine IG m.E. auch nicht leben. Wer nix macht, darf aber grundsätzlich auch später nicht meckern, wenn was in die Hose geht. Ich finde die Sache natürlich weiterhin gut, hab jedoch meine eigenen Gründe, die gegen eine weitere Mitarbeit stehen.


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Ja, Stammtisch. Klönen. Ganz prima.
> 
> Das ist das politische Niveau und Gewicht, auf dem die DIMB auf immer und ewig  verharren wird. Ich sähe eine Professionalisierung der DIMB lieber - dann würde ich mich zu gerne auch als aktives Mitglied betätigen. Aber Stammtische!? Leute, Leute: auf dieses Niveau reduziert erreichen wir auch nach außen hin nichts.
> 
> ...



Hallo Claus,
na wie lernt man dich und deinen Aktivposten denn kennen?
Zum Stammtisch willst du nicht, wobei es da bestimmt nicht so zu geht wie du dir denkst.
Dann sag mir doch eine bessere Lösung als sich irgendwo unverbindlich zu treffen was wir mit dem Stammtisch bezwecken.

Aber gut so wie du schreibst weisst du ja schon über alles Bescheid.
Und zu allerletzt: Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Richtige für den Posten. Komischer weise gibt es aus Mangel an Leuten die sich dafür interessiern wohl kaum die große Auswahl.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schutzblech (16. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Claus,
> na wie lernt man dich und deinen Aktivposten denn kennen?
> Zum Stammtisch willst du nicht, wobei es da bestimmt nicht so zu geht wie du dir denkst.
> Dann sag mir doch eine bessere Lösung als sich irgendwo unverbindlich zu treffen was wir mit dem Stammtisch bezwecken.



Wer sagt denn, es ginge um Unverbindlichkeit? Klar kann ich mich unverbindlich am Stammtisch treffen. Klar sollte es auch weiterhin einen, nennen wir's: Gründer-Stammtisch geben.
Aber ein Stammtischtreffen, zu dem über Bikes, DIMB, Mädels (und Jungs) geklönt wird, ist nicht das, was ich mir unter einem professionellen Vorgehen bei der Planung der Arbeit der DIMB vorstelle. Üblicherweise findet auch im nicht-kommerziellen Vereins- oder IG-Wesen der inhaltliche und gedankliche Austausch in einem dedizierten Besprechungsrahmen statt. Und nicht, mal eben so thematisch eingekeilt zwischen neuem Bike und neuem Lebensgefährten. Die DIMB hat doch - neben dem Gedanken des gemeinsamen Hobbys - auch interessenspolitische Ziele. So, wie der Stammtisch angekündigt ist (und vergangene angekündigt waren), scheint mir eine zielorientierte Vorgehensweise nicht ausreichend verfolgt. Ich fände es klüger,  anstehende Themen in ernstem Rahmen zu besprechen. Danach trifft man sich dann zum gemütlichen Stammtisch.



Redking schrieb:


> Komischer weise gibt es aus Mangel an Leuten die sich dafür interessiern wohl kaum die große Auswahl.



Der Profi würde fragen: warum ist das so? Würden die Vertreter der DIMB hier im Forum nicht so ein trauriges Bild ihrerselbst zeichnen, gäb's vielleicht ein paar Aktive mehr. Immer dann, wenn ich gerade überlegt hatte, mal zu so einem Stammtisch zu kommen, musste ich wieder einen dieser unsäglichen Alien vs. Predator-Flamewars mit den forumsweit bekannten üblichen Hauptdarstellern, die überflüssigerweise als Teilnehmer des Stammtisches angekündigt sind, lesen und schon war mir das Interesse vergangen.

Apropos Profi: Wer meint, "professionell" sei gleichzusetzen mit "gewerblich", hat nichts verstanden.

Ich bin dann mal weg. Meinen Aktivposten lernt Ihr kennen, wenn Aussicht besteht, dass die DIMB vernünftig agiert und sich nicht im Kleinklein verliert.
Claus.


----------



## icke1 (16. Juni 2007)




----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, es ginge um Unverbindlichkeit? Klar kann ich mich unverbindlich am Stammtisch treffen. Klar sollte es auch weiterhin einen, nennen wir's: Gründer-Stammtisch geben.
> Aber ein Stammtischtreffen, zu dem über Bikes, DIMB, Mädels (und Jungs) geklönt wird, ist nicht das, was ich mir unter einem professionellen Vorgehen bei der Planung der Arbeit der DIMB vorstelle. Üblicherweise findet auch im nicht-kommerziellen Vereins- oder IG-Wesen der inhaltliche und gedankliche Austausch in einem dedizierten Besprechungsrahmen statt. Und nicht, mal eben so thematisch eingekeilt zwischen neuem Bike und neuem Lebensgefährten. Die DIMB hat doch - neben dem Gedanken des gemeinsamen Hobbys - auch interessenspolitische Ziele. So, wie der Stammtisch angekündigt ist (und vergangene angekündigt waren), scheint mir eine zielorientierte Vorgehensweise nicht ausreichend verfolgt. Ich fände es klüger,  anstehende Themen in ernstem Rahmen zu besprechen. Danach trifft man sich dann zum gemütlichen Stammtisch.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Claus,
na dann haben wir uns als IG hier halt nach deiner Sicht die falschen Ziele gesetzt und unkonvenzioneller Vorgehensweise an den Tag gelegt. 
Deine Kritikpunkte sind glaube ich wohl berechtigt aber das liegt wohl daran das ich keine Ahnung vom Vereinswesen habe. 
Obwohl die wesentlichen Sachen zwischen den zwei aktive immer gut abgestimmt waren.

Mag schon sein das eine IG mit zwei aktive ein ärmliches Bild darstellt.

Na wenn du bei der Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB(nicht in der IG) gewesen wärest dann hättest du die Professionalität schon kennengelernt. 


Rate mal warum sich diese Personen eintragen und nicht erscheinen????
Na wenigstens hatten die ihr Ziel erreicht.


Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


>



Volker was hast du von mir verlangt??
Bitte mach doch dann dasselbe!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg. Meinen Aktivposten lernt Ihr kennen, wenn Aussicht besteht, dass die DIMB vernünftig agiert und sich nicht im Kleinklein verliert.
> Claus.



Ob wir deinen Aktivposten jemals kennen lernen? Wäre es ein Verlust wenn nicht? 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum es dir nicht gelungen ist die DIMB von deinen Thesen zu überzeugen. 
Klopf doch einfach bei der DIMB an, überzeug sie dich auf einen entsprechenden Posten zu setzen und beginne dein Werk.  Oder Spam hier weiter im Forum rum, wie seit schon langer, langer Zeit.


----------



## Splash (16. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Ich fände es klüger,  anstehende Themen in ernstem Rahmen zu besprechen. Danach trifft man sich dann zum gemütlichen Stammtisch.



Das wurde schon mal als solches angekündigt und fand auch im entsprechenden Rahmen statt (Thema 7GB). Das sind dann in der Regel die Themenbezogenen Termine ausserhalb der Reihe ...


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

Alle Beiträge gemeldet!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185460&page=3



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Heute steht ein neuer Bericht im GA (Klick!).
> 
> Was ist denn bei der "Arbeitstagung mit 150 Fachleuten" herausgekommen ?
> 
> Im Web habe ich außerdem das "Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge" (Klick!) entdeckt.



Vielleicht sollten noch ein paar Leute mehr im o.g. "Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge" ihre Meinung öffentlich äußern. Ich habe es auf jeden Fall schon getan ...


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz angeschrieben und warte auf deren Stellungsnahme.
Ich werde hier dann berichten.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. Juni 2007)

Interessant ist auch der Abschlussbericht! 

Im Kapiten D werden die Mitglieder der Ausschüsse und Arbeitsgruppen genannt:

*Kapitel D.1.2*

Kommunaler Nationalparkausschuss

Zur Unterstützung der Nationalparkverwaltung und zur Sicherung der kommunalen Belange wird ein Ausschuss gebildet .
Er setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
- dem/der Regierungspräsidenten/Regierungspräsidentin der Bezirksregierung Köln
- dem/der Landrat/Landrätin des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises
- dem/der Oberbürgermeister/Oberbürgermeisterin der Stadt Bonn
- dem/der Bürgermeister/Bürgermeisterin der Städte Bad Honnef und Königswinter,
- dem Vorsitzenden des Naturparks Siebengebirge

.
.
.

*Kapitel D.1.3*

Nationalparkarbeitsgruppe

Die Nationalparkarbeitsgruppe besteht aus
- den Mitgliedern des Kommunalen Nationalparkausschusses
sowie je einem/einer Vertreter/Vertreterin
-der Bezirksregierung Köln als höherer Landschaftsbehörde,
- des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und der Stadt Bonn als unteren Landschaftsbehörden,
- der Abteilung Ökologie des Landesamtes für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz
(LANUV NRW),
- des Landesbetriebs Wald und Holz als oberer Jagdbehörde,
- des Landesbetriebs Wald und Holz als höherer Forstbehörde,
- der Biologischen Stationen des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises und der Stadt Bonn,
- der nach den Vorschriften des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes anerkannten Vereine
BUND, NABU, LNU, Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald in der Region
- des Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge e. V.,
- des Rheinischen Vereins für Denkmalpflege und Landschaftsschutz
- der Nordrhein-Westfalen Stiftung Naturschutz, Heimat und Kulturpflege
- der Stiftung Naturschutzgeschichte
- der Bergbahnen im Siebengebirge AG
- der im unmittelbaren räumlichen Zusammenhang mit dem Nationalpark gelegenen
gastronomischen Einrichtungen
- 2 Vertretern/Vertreterinnen aus dem Kreis der regionalen touristischen Organisationen
und
- 3 Vertretern/Vertreterinnen der privaten Grundstückseigentümer im Nationalpark Siebengebirge


*Wo ist denn da eigentlich eine Beteiligung der künftigen Naturparknutzer ???*


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juni 2007)

Hinter dem netten unschuldigen Wort *Erholungslenkung *verbirgt sich die Aussperrung einzelner Gruppen. Ich warte auch auf die Antwort von Klaus seiner Anfrage, ich gehe von einer weiteren Aussperrung der MTBler aus. Auch die Wandersleut werden nicht ohne Einschränkungen davon kommen.

Der Unterschied zu heute? Z.B.: Aus öffentlichen Mitteln bezahlte vollzeit Ranger machen Jagd auf uns.

Ich frage mich nur *wer *davon profitiert wenn das 7GB zum NP wird.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ...
> Ich frage mich nur *wer *davon profitiert wenn das 7GB zum NP wird.


 
Meine Rede seit Wochen.

@Redking  

Na, dann schauen wir mal, was das Ministerium antworten wird.


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Wo ist denn da eigentlich eine Beteiligung der künftigen Naturparknutzer ???*



Ja das ist genau das was mir den Schock versetzte als ich durch dich den Bericht im General Anzeiger gelesen habe.

Denn dazu gab es keine Einladung. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hinter dem netten unschuldigen Wort *Erholungslenkung *verbirgt sich die Aussperrung einzelner Gruppen. Ich warte auch auf die Antwort von Klaus seiner Anfrage, ich gehe von einer weiteren Aussperrung der MTBler aus. Auch die Wandersleut werden nicht ohne Einschränkungen davon kommen.
> 
> Der Unterschied zu heute? Z.B.: Aus öffentlichen Mitteln bezahlte vollzeit Ranger machen Jagd auf uns.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur *wer *davon profitiert wenn das 7GB zum NP wird.



Du Frank wenn es soweit ist bewerbe ich mich als Ranger! 

Ich bin echt gespannt was mir der Staatssekretär da schreiben wird.

Ich hoffe das je nach Antwort dann hier mal alle Biker an einem Strang ziehen. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. Juni 2007)

Heute im GA: Nationalpark Siebengebirge: "Was haben wir Bürger davon?"


----------



## Schutzblech (24. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Klopf doch einfach bei der DIMB an, überzeug sie dich auf einen entsprechenden Posten zu setzen und beginne dein Werk.



Schon dabei!



Cheetah schrieb:


> Oder Spam hier weiter im Forum rum, wie seit schon langer, langer Zeit.



Du hast da etwas missverstanden: Spam ist nicht per se eine Meinung, die sich nicht mit Deiner deckt.

Grüße,
Claus.


----------



## Cheetah (24. Juni 2007)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> (1)Schon dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu 1:  

zu 2: Ich will das zarte Pflänzchen deiner DIMB Arbeit nicht durch Ausführungen meinerseits gefährden. Also spar ich mir hier weitere Ausführungen.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das je nach Antwort dann hier mal alle Biker an einem Strang ziehen.
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wie meinst Du das konkret?
Was ist das Ziel des " .. an einem Strang .." Ziehens?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Juli 2007)

Naturpark 7G:

Folgender Beitrag im Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge hat bei mir alle Alarmglocken klingen lassen:



> In den Prozess-Schutzzonen wird es keine Mountainbiking-Möglichkeiten geben.



Bedenkt bitte, dass diese Prozess-Schutzzonen *57%* der gesamten Fläche ausmachen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Juli 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Naturpark 7G:
> 
> Folgender Beitrag im Diskussionsforum Siebengebirge hat bei mir alle Alarmglocken klingen lassen:
> 
> ...


 
*Na, was meinst Du wohl, warum wir uns da engagieren?*

*Guckst Du auf Seite 22 zweiter Absatz des Abschlussberichtes:*



> Nach *nationalen Vorgaben *(§ 24 BNatSchG und § 43 LG) gelten die folgenden Kriterien:​
> Ein Nationalpark muss​
> großräumig und von besonderer Eigenart sein,​
> im überwiegenden Teil seines Gebietes die Voraussetzung eines Naturschutzgebietes erfüllen,​
> ...


 
*"Überwiegenden Teil" bedeutet mehr als 50% der Fläche.*

*Genaueres erfährt man auf der Seite 25 des Abschlussberichtes:*



> Bei einer Beschränkung auf Waldflächen in öffentlichem Eigentum könnten gut *40% *des Gebietes *direkt *der natürlichen Dynamik überlassen werden. Weitere *16% *der Wälder in öffentlicher Hand (auch ohne den Stadtwald Bad Honnef) können darüber hinaus durch zeitnahen Umbau in bodenständige Laubholzbestände in einen Zustand entwickelt werden, der sich für eine Entlassung in die natürliche Entwicklung eignet. Zusammen sind dies *57% *des Gebietes. Darüber hinaus könnte - wenn gewünscht - durch schrittweise Einbeziehung weiterer Flächen im Stadtwald Bad Honnef und im Privatwald der Anteil der Prozessschutzflächen langfristig auf *75% *erhöht und damit die IUCN-Kriterien erfüllt werden.​


 
*Die restlichen 25-43% der Nationalparkfläche werden sich dann die derzeit rund 6,5 Mio. Besucher pro Jahr teilen.*
*Ein absoluter Irrsinn.*


----------



## Jekyll1000 (7. Juli 2007)

Heißt da auch, dass die "Prozess-Schutzzonen" für Wanderer Tabu sind ?

@juchhu: Der Plan aus dem 7G einen Nationalpark zu machen, war übrigens für mich der Grund im DIMB Mitglied zu werden.


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2007)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> (1)Heißt da auch, dass die "Prozess-Schutzzonen" für Wanderer Tabu sind ?
> 
> (2)@juchhu: Der Plan aus dem 7G einen Nationalpark zu machen, war übrigens für mich der Grund im DIMB Mitglied zu werden.



Die Prozess-Schutzzonen sind die Flächen in NPs, die spätestens in dreißig Jahren von Menschen weitesgehend unberührt sein sollen, d.h. Betretungsverbot für normale Nutzer. Derzeit kann man die Entwicklung am NP Eifel sehr schön beobachten. Diese (Prozess-)Schutzzonen dürfen nur noch in Begleitung von NP-Rangern betreten werden.
Das freut mich auf der einen Seite, macht mich aber auch auf der anderen Seite ein bisschen traurig, weil ich natürlich am liebsten hätte, dass die Biker in die DIMB eintreten, ohne dass mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen ist.
Aber da muss ich selbstkritisch feststellen, dass wir am Mehrwert für den Biker noch erheblich arbeiten müssen, damit die DIMB nicht nur auf Lobby- und Verbandsarbeit reduziert wird.
Denn in erster Linie möchte ich die DIMB zukünftig als eine starke Gemeinschaft verstanden wissen, die den Spass am Mountainbiken vermittelt, aber ohne die anderen wichtigen Apsekte zu vernachlässigen.
VG Martin


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Prozess-Schutzzonen sind die Flächen in NPs, die spätestens in dreißig Jahren von Menschen weitesgehend unberührt sein sollen, d.h. Betretungsverbot für normale Nutzer. Derzeit kann man die Entwicklung am NP Eifel sehr schön beobachten. Diese (Prozess-)Schutzzonen dürfen nur noch in Begleitung von NP-Rangern betreten werden.
> Das freut mich auf der einen Seite, macht mich aber auch auf der anderen Seite ein bisschen traurig, weil ich natürlich am liebsten hätte, dass die Biker in die DIMB eintreten, ohne dass mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen ist.
> Aber da muss ich selbstkritisch feststellen, dass wir am Mehrwert für den Biker noch erheblich arbeiten müssen, damit die DIMB nicht nur auf Lobby- und Verbandsarbeit reduziert wird.
> Denn in erster Linie möchte ich die DIMB zukünftig als eine starke Gemeinschaft verstanden wissen, die den Spass am Mountainbiken vermittelt, aber ohne die anderen wichtigen Apsekte zu vernachlässigen.
> VG Martin



Zum 7Gebirge

Siehe http://www.naturschutz-fachinformationssysteme-nrw.de/7-gebirge/content/de/dialog/modula.php?index=doc('/db/x/7-gebirge/i/g/r/rl/rla/c/index.xml')/items/item[@oid='1731322334456758']# Das gilt m.E. (zumindest steht das Gesetz nicht dagegen), auch für die Prozesschutzzonen, es sei denn, es würde konkret eine ebenso konkret zu erwartende Störung belegt.

Soll die Diskussion hier weitergeführt werden (weil Du eben etwas ins Grundsätzliche umgestiegen bist) oder machen wir neues Thema "Nationalpark Siebengebirge" auf?

Gibt es unsererseits (DIMB) einen konkreten Wegenetzvorschlag?


----------



## juchhu (18. Juli 2007)

Tilman schrieb:


> Zum 7Gebirge
> 
> Siehe http://www.naturschutz-fachinformat...gebirge/i/g/r/rl/rla/c/index.xml')/items/item[@oid='1731322334456758']# Das gilt m.E. (zumindest steht das Gesetz nicht dagegen), auch für die Prozesschutzzonen, es sei denn, es würde konkret eine ebenso konkret zu erwartende Störung belegt.
> 
> ...


 
Tilman, bitte beteilige Dich, wie Klaus und Michael dies schon seit Wochen gewünscht haben. Ich bin schon mit Klaus und einigen Anderen an der Sache dran, seitdem Michael sich zurückgezogen hat.
Wir haben mit dem Landesministerium MULV Kontakt aufgenommen und eine Stellungnahme erbeten.

Gemäß unserer Position OPEN TRAILs hat Klaus in Absprache keinen Wegenetzvorschlag gemacht sondern daraufbestanden, dass wir alle Wege gem. unserer Satzungsdefinition nutzen dürfen, also auch solche die weniger als 2,5 m breit. Ich finde hier Klaus Position absolut konsequent und habe sie von Anfang an unterstützt.


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tilman, bitte beteilige Dich



Bin ich doch schon dabei gewesen....


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2007)

Nachdem sich das Thema NATIONALPARK SIEBENGEBIRGE seit heute auf mehrere Foren zu zerstreuen droht, habe ich ein 

NEUES THEMA Nationalpark Siebengebirge 

ins lokale Forum eingestellt und bitte, es, weil ich sonst gerade in Rechtsangelegenheiten ins Schleudern käme (wer hat mal wieder wo was neues geschrieben), entsprechend zu nutzen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. September 2007)

*Team Tomburg Light/*
*DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg*
*presents:*​ 
*Grüne Hölle!*​ 
Wer mit uns am 03.10.2007 sinnlos im Kreis fahren möchte (Zitat eines Österreichers): Ein Klick hier! ​


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2007)

*DIMB*​ 
*außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung*
*am 14.10.2007 in Hofheim.*​ 

*Für die Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften etc. habe ich einen LMB-Termin eingestellt. Details zur aMV erspare ich mir, sind den DIMBOS durch die Einladung eh präsent.*

*Ich selbst komme, wenn alles planmäßig verläuft, von der Rückreise aus den Alpen in Hofheim vorbei. Kann also ggf. jemanden von Hofheim mit zurück ins TTL-Land nehmen.*

*LMB-Termin: hier!*


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2007)

Winterzeit = Radelzeit ​ 

Kommendes Wochenende endet die Sommerzeit. Es wird also wieder früher dunkel. Somit ist wieder Zeit für unsere fröhlichen Kottenforst-Rollrunden im G1-Bereich (zumindest für manche  ); bei gutem Wetterchen vielleicht auch mal in einem anderen Revier.

Ansonsten wie gehabt: Rollen über kiesige WAB und einfache Trails solange die Lust anhält (was meist so 2 - 2,5 Stunden der Fall ist), möglichste jede Woche. Lämpkes (vorn und hinten) mitbringen, sonst sieht man nix. Die wattierte Jacke darf es bei den Temperaturen auch schon sein. 

Start kommenden Donnerstag (schaust Du hier).

Die Rollrunden werden unter dem Fähnlein des DIMB-Racing-Teams vom TTL und der IG Rhein-Sieg der DIMB ausgerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. November 2007)

*Die TTL-Workout-Rollrunde*
*diesmal (entgegen der Ankündigung am Freitagabend anläßlich des TT-Nightrides) am Mittwochabend. *

*Treffpunkt ist um 18.30 Uhr Swisttal-Buschhoven, exakt auf der roten Backsteinbrücke über die B 56. Parkmöglichkeiten entweder der bekannte Wanderparkplatz oder im Wohngebiet unter Straßenlaternen.*

*Tempo quasselfreundlich. Evtl. liegt ja sogar Schnee im Kottenfrost...  *
*Link zum LMB-Termin (wir warten und suchen nur nach eingetragenen  ): **http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5462*


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juni 2011)

*Landesforst NRW: Einladung zur Bike-Sternwanderung*​ 

*Da miteinander reden immer besser ist als übereinander reden, hat die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg voriges Jahr eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem für unseren Bereich zuständigen Regionalforstamt Rhein-Sieg-Erft aufgenommen. Diese, von Behördenseite Dialog genannte Zusammenarbeit sieht vor allem so aus, dass wir seitens des Staatsforstes nunmehr bei anstehenden Problemen mit Mountainbikern bei der Problemlösung mit einbezogen werden. Und gemeinsam eine für alle tragbare Lösung suchen.*

*Im Rahmen dieser Zusammenarbeit sind wir (auch diejenigen, die keine DIMB-Mitglieder sind) nun für den 17. Juli für eine Sternwanderung (mit dem Bike!) mit anschließendem Waldfest zum Jägerhäuschen im Kottenforst eingeladen worden. An diesem Tag finden landesweit Veranstaltungen unter dem Motto **"Mensch Wald!"** statt, dazu wird es noch genauere Publikationen in den Medien geben. Start für die Radlergruppe ist um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Kottenforst. Die Sternwanderung wird unter fachkundiger Führung durchgeführt. Die Aktion dient u. a. für beide Seiten dazu, sich gegenseitig und die jeweiligen Anliegen besser kennen zu lernen.*

*Interessenten melden sich bitte vorab in diesem Thread oder per Mail/PN bei mir, da Voranmeldung erbeten wird.*


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse!


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte auch Interesse. Wie ist denn der Zeitrahmen angesetzt, hast du da nähere Infos?

Viele Grüße, Franz


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> .. Wie ist denn der Zeitrahmen angesetzt, hast du da nähere Infos?...


 
Noch nicht, sollen aber folgen .


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Juli 2011)

Weitere, pauschale Infos schon einmal hier. Für Biker gelten aber teilweise abweichende, im Post Nr. 129 vom 26.06. genannte Daten .


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Oktober 2011)

*Vorankündigung:*​ 
*Ausflug der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg nach Idstein (Nähe Wiesbaden) zur Multimedia-Präsentation*​ 

*Bikebergsteiger  mit dem Mountainbike ins Hochgebirge*
*von Harald Philipp*​ 




​ 

*Termin: 20. April 2012*

*Originaltext: *
*Wie viel Bergsport steckt im Radsport? Dieser Frage hat Profi-Mountainbiker Harald Philipp seine Sportkarriere gewidmet. Quer durch die Alpen hat Harald mit seinen Freunden befahrbare Gipfel gesucht und gefunden, von Zermatt über die Dolomiten und Tirol bis nach Berchtesgaden. Die Faszination des Abfahrens auf steilen Pfaden und Steigen zeigen Fotos und Videos von Colin Stewart, Sebastian Doerk, Manfred Stromberg und Markus Greber. Was Radfahrer dazu bewegt, ihre Fahrräder auf Gipfel zu tragen, erklärt Arcteryx Athlet Harald Philipp in seinem Vortrag.*

*Harald, Mitglied des Bundeslehrteams der DIMB, führt den Vortrag im offenen Dialog, d. h. stellt sich auch gerne Zwischenfragen. Er steht uns auch für ein Nachgespräch zur Verfügung. *

*Wir wollen eine gemeinsame An- und Abreise organisieren. Dazu tragen sich bitte Interessenten jetzt schon hier in das LMB ein (noch keine verbindliche Anmeldung), damit wir abschätzen können, ob es sich ggf. lohnt, einen Bus anzumieten. Für die Präsentation wird ein Eintrittsgeld verlangt. Evtl. (weitere) anfallende Kosten werden auf die Teilnehmer umgelegt. Es ist keine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft erforderlich. Auch Freunde, Bekannte usw. können gerne mitgenommen werden (in diesem Fall bitte Personenanzahl hier im Forum posten, da Eintrag im LMB nicht möglich).*


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Februar 2012)

Der Kanton Bern beabsichtigt den Bikesport künftig auf die befestigten Forstpisten zu beschränken. Der Schweizer Radsportverband "Swiss Cycling" hat zu einer Online-Petition dagegen aufgerufen, die alle Moutainbiker, die zukünftig auch im Kanton Bern die Alpenwelt genießen wollen, unbedingt unterstützen sollten - fast 27.000 haben dies bereits getan : 
http://swiss-cycling.ch/de/news/1761...ton-bern-.html


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. November 2012)

*Einladung der DIMB-Mitglieder*​
 *zur Jahresversammlung der **DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg 
*
 *am 11.12.2012, 19.00 Uhr, in Bonn-Beuel 
*​

 Alle DIMB-Mitglieder des Einzugsbereiches der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg (insbesondere Postleitzahlenbereich 53xx) sind herzlichst zur  IG-Versammlung am Dienstag, dem 11. Dezember 2012, um 19.00 Uhr im Pfarrheim St. Josef in 53225 Bonn-Beuel, An St. Josef 8, eingeladen. Parkmöglichkeiten finden sich in den Seitenstraßen. 

 
 *Tagesordnung*: 
  Bericht über die DIMB IG Bonn 
  Bericht über die DIMB als Hauptverein 
  Wahl des IG-Sprechers und seines Vertreters 
 Der IG-Sprecher hat insbesondere folgende Aufgaben: 
  Koordination der IG-Aktivitäten 
  Kommunikation mit dem Landesverbands- und DIMB-Vorstand 
  Repräsentation der DIMB in regionalen Arbeitsgruppen und Ausschüssen 
  Vertretung der IG-Interessen im Landesverbandsvorstand bzw.  sofern nicht vorhanden  im   Erweiterten Vorstand der DIMB 
  Vertretung der IG-Interessen in der IG-Bundesversammlung 
  Verantwortung für die Einhaltung der gesetzten Budget-Grenze. 
  Sonstiges 

 Teilnahme- und stimmberechtigt sind DIMB-Einzel-Mitglieder und Mitgliedsvereine entsprechend der DIMB-Satzung, jedoch keine DIMB-Fördermitglieder. Die IG-Versammlung gibt zudem die Möglichkeit, einmal die DIMB vor Ort persönlich kennen zu lernen. Aus diesem Grunde und der Tatsache, dass es im unmittelbaren Umkreis keine weitere IG der DIMB gibt, haben wir den Kreis der Eingeladenen großzügig bemessen. Bitte gebe vorab Deine Teilnahme unter [email protected] bekannt, damit wir besser planen können_. 

_Sollte ein DIMB-Mitglied aus dem Einzugsbereich der IG versehentlich keine gesonderte Einladung per Mail oder Briefpost erhalten, so möge er bitte dieses Posting als solche werten.

 Wir freuen uns auf Dein Kommen! 

 Helmut Esser
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB) 
 DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hole das Thema aus aktuellem Anlass nochmals hoch...


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

11.12. schaffe ich nicht.
Ist für mich (ohne Auto) auch eine halbe Tagesreise. Ich lege dann mal die Verantwortung für Eure weisen Entscheidungen in Eure Hände


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Dezember 2012)

Danke für das Vertrauen . Wäre die Bahn eine Alternative..?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

Leider nicht,
arbeite in Köln Gremberghoven, muss bis spätestens 19h arbeiten brauche mind. eine Stunde bis Bonn - wenn alles gut läuft.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Januar 2013)

*Vorankündigung*: 

Bikebergsteigen
 im TV!​ 
*Das die Jungs (und mittlerweile das eine Mädel) des DIMB-Bundeslehrteams nicht nur gut biken können, sondern auch im TV eine nicht weniger gute Figur abgeben können, zeigt der o. a Film. Vielleicht mag jemand reinschauen? Dazu ist bereits in Facebook nachzulesen:*

_Der BR zeigt in der Sendung "Bergauf Bergab" den Film BIKEBERGSTEIGEN - und zwar in seinem DRITTEN PROGRAMM am So. 05.05.2013 um 21:15h. _​ 
_Im August des vergangen Jahres haben sich Harald Philipp (summitride), Nic Beege, Basti Hagemann und Mathias Marschner (TrailXperience) mit einem Team des BR in den Dolomiten verabredet. Gemeinsam haben wir versucht, einige nur über in den Fels gemeißelte Weltkriegssteige erreichbare Dolomitengipfel hoch über dem Fanestal mit dem Mountainbike zu bezwingen. _
_Der Film zeigt die wunderschönen Bilder dieser Tage, widmet sich aber auch der ganz persönlichen Auseinandersetzung eines jeden Einzelnen mit dieser recht exponierten Spielart des Mountainbikens. _​ 
_Nach der Erstausstrahlung wird der Film noch diverse Male wiederholt werden, und auch in der BR Mediathek wird er eine Woche lang zu sehen sein. _​ 
_Eine bebilderte und ganz persönliche Making-Of-Story könnt Ihr hier noch einmal nachlesen. _
_https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151080070057235.475634.241449322234&type=3_​


----------



## Trekki (29. Januar 2013)

so weit im vorraus kann ich leider keine Aufnahme programmieren 
Da muss ich mir wohl einen Termin im Kaldener eintragen, so ganz klassisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (30. April 2013)

*Reminder*​*
** Nicht vergessen: Am Samstag "Bikebergsteigen" schauen - siehe Post # 141. 
*​


----------



## sinux (30. April 2013)

Danke für den Reminder.....
Schon im Kalender notiert, heute abend wird der FP Recorder programmiert.


----------



## Freckles (6. Mai 2013)

Genialer Beitrag! 

Wer's wie wir gestern Abend verpasst hat, der Beitrag ist absolut sehenswert!

Horizonterweiterung mit Harald Phillip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Media...594&bccode=bfs

Viele Späße beim Gucken!


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Oktober 2013)

*Einladung der DIMB-Mitglieder*​
 *zur Jahresversammlung der **DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg 
*
 *am 19.11.2013, 19.00 Uhr, in der**  Bäckerei Panzer, Konrad-Adenauer-Straße 69, 
53343 Wachtberg-Niederbachem *​

 Alle DIMB-Mitglieder des Einzugsbereiches der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg (insbesondere Postleitzahlenbereich 53xx) sind herzlichst zur  IG-Versammlung am Dienstag, dem 19. November 2013, um 19.00 Uhr in der Bäckerei Panzer, Konrad-Adenauer-Straße 69, 53343   Wachtberg-Niederbachem, eingeladen. Parkmöglichkeiten finden sich in den Seitenstraßen. 

 
 *Tagesordnung*: 
  Bericht über die DIMB IG Bonn 
  Bericht über die DIMB als Hauptverein 
  Wahl des IG-Sprechers und seines Vertreters 
 Der IG-Sprecher hat insbesondere folgende Aufgaben: 
  Koordination der IG-Aktivitäten 
  Kommunikation mit dem Landesverbands- und DIMB-Vorstand 
  Repräsentation der DIMB in regionalen Arbeitsgruppen und Ausschüssen 
  Vertretung der IG-Interessen im Landesverbandsvorstand bzw.  sofern nicht vorhanden  im   Erweiterten Vorstand der DIMB 
  Vertretung der IG-Interessen in der IG-Bundesversammlung 
  Verantwortung für die Einhaltung der gesetzten Budget-Grenze. 
  Sonstiges 

 Teilnahme-  und stimmberechtigt sind DIMB-Einzel-Mitglieder und Mitgliedsvereine  entsprechend der DIMB-Satzung, jedoch keine DIMB-Fördermitglieder. Die  IG-Versammlung gibt zudem die Möglichkeit, einmal die DIMB vor Ort  persönlich kennen zu lernen. Aus diesem Grunde und der Tatsache, dass es  im unmittelbaren Umkreis keine weitere IG der DIMB gibt, haben wir den Kreis der Eingeladenen - wie im Vorjahr - großzügig bemessen. Bitte gebe vorab Deine Teilnahme unter [email protected] bekannt, damit wir besser planen können_. 

_Sollte ein DIMB-Mitglied aus dem Einzugsbereich der IG versehentlich  keine gesonderte Einladung per Mail oder Briefpost erhalten, so möge er  bitte dieses Posting als solche werten.

 Wir freuen uns auf Dein Kommen! 

 Helmut Esser
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB) 
 DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2013)

*REMINDER*​*...für:*

*a) die Jahresversammlung der IG Rhein-Sieg (s.o.) am 19.11.2013

b) die Unterzeichnung der Online-Petition* *für die Streichung der "2-Meter-Regel" einschl. entspr. Bußgeldbestimmung im Waldgesetz Baden-Württemberg. Es fehlen nur noch gut 3.400 Unterzeichner, um die Anzahl von 50.000 zu erfüllen. Wer noch nicht unterzeichnet hat - bitte hier! 

c) Wem voriges Jahr der Weg zu den Vorträgen "BIKEBERGSTEIGEN" von Harald Philipp zu weit war, findet nun die Fortführung des Themas im neuen Gewand am 13.11.2013 um 20.30 Uhr in der Globetrotter-Filiale Köln. Der Vortrag dauert rd. 2 Stunden. 

 


*


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. November 2013)

*Letzter Aufruf
für die heutige Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg (s.o.) .

 *​


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. November 2013)

Schaffe es heute leider wieder nicht zur JV.
Nehme ich aber als guten Vorsatz für 2014 auf


----------



## supasini (19. November 2013)

schaff es auch nicht.  zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

Der GA hat heute das Thema wieder aufgewärmt - Link
Dabei wieder das altbekannte Bild mit dem Radfahrer, der respektvoll ausweicht und der Hund schon heftig den Kinderwagen ans kippeln bringt. Die Frau versucht zwar noch den Radfahrer mit einem Handschubser vom Rad zu holen, der ist aber zu weit weg.

Damals, als ich noch Kinderwagen schieben durfte, hatten wir für solche Wege einen Kinderwagen mit größeren Laufrädern geholt. Diese kleinen Räder, die im Bild zu sehen sind, bleiben an der kleinsten Wurzel stecken. So ein Kinderwagen würde ich empfehlen um im 7GB unterwegs zu sein:






-trekki


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Dezember 2013)

*Bei der Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg am 19.11.2013 wurde folgendes beschlossen:

1. IG-Sprecher wird Thomas (Tom) Becker an Stelle von Helmut Esser
2. Stellv. IG-Sprecher wird, wie bisher, Carsten Müller
3. Die IG führt, wie zu ihrer Gründerzeit, zur klareren Verdeutlichung  ihres räumlichen Bezugs wieder den Zusatz "Bonn" in ihrem Namen ("IG  Bonn/Rhein-Sieg")

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit  !
*P.S.: Persönlich möchte ich mich bei allen herzlich bedanken, die mich in der Position des IG-Sprechers bis heute unterstützt und konstruktiv begleitet haben! Ich hoffe zuversichtlich, dass auch mein Nachfolger Tom die gleiche Unterstützung wie ich erfahren werde - denn ohne die "Basis", die Mountainbiker selbst, kann auch die DIMB nicht erfolgreich tätig sein.

@ Trekki: Danke für den Link! Mit dem Forstamt wurde seinerzeit, wie bereits in diesem Thread geschildert, vereinbart, dieses zugegeben gestellte Foto nicht mehr zu verwenden. Jetzt hat halt der GA, offensichtlich der "Hersteller", es wieder aus unendlicher Tiefe ausgegraben. Der im GA-Artikel genannte Umweltdezernet des RSK ist den Teilnehmern der damaligen "Waldbegehung mit Rädern", die im Zuge des Nationalparks-Wegeplans durchgeführt wurde, bekannt. Und die im Artikel angedachten "Ersatzflächen" wurden damals schon zitiert, passiert ist aber - außer der damaligen Empfehlung, mit dem MTB ins Bergische auszuweichen - nichts. Wir dürfen also gespannt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

Ins Bergische ausweichen? Also der Sankt Florian? Ist mir ausserdem zu weit weg da ich prinzipiell zuhause aufs Rad steige und das Auto meide.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Dezember 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Also der Sankt Florian?...



Genau !




Trekki schrieb:


> ...  Ist mir ausserdem zu weit weg da ich prinzipiell zuhause aufs Rad  steige und das Auto meide.



Auch unsere damalige Argumentation. Denn in der Biker-Umfrage 2010 wurde dokumentiert, dass 82% der Biker ihre MTB-Tour mit dem Bike beginnen - und nicht mit dem Auto!


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. Dezember 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der GA hat heute das Thema wieder aufgewärmt - Link
> -trekki



Und wenn man sich die mal Mühe macht und die Angabe im Artikel überprüft ...

... dann läuft der Rheinhöhenweg im südlichen Siebengebirge fast ausschließlich auf für das Radfahren freigegebenen Wegen (Wenn man die Track des RHW auf Regioausflug.de mit dem offiziellen Wegeplan vergleicht).

Für den Rheinsteig sieht das natürlich anders aus. 

Was mich aber vor allem wundert ist, dass es zu Handgreiflichkeiten kam. So was sollte nie passieren, egal wie aggressiv sich der Kampfwanderer verhält sollte der Radler doch immer deeskalieren und im Zweifel einfach von dannen ziehen. Scheinbar sind da zwei Spezialisten aufeinander getroffen.

~Christoph


----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2013)

naja, wenn ich mir den Artikel durchlese hört sich das in bekannter Weise wie selbst schon erlebt so an:
Wanderer auf dem Trail, ich bremse frühzeitig ab, fahre mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit ran, möchte grüßen,
Wanderer stattdessen breitbeinig und armig auf dem Weg: "Das ist kein Radweg hier!" o.ä.
Wanderer macht keinen Platz, sondern erwartet was auch immer von mir
ich will vorbei, komme aber nicht ohne den Menschen zu berühren.

bei der Berührung stürzt nun der Wandersmann und verletzt sich an der Hand...


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

Schau Dir doch das Foto aus dem GA an: die Frau und der Kinderwagen kippen nach rechts. Die Frau steht schon auf einem Bein. Insgesamt wird es so kommen: sie fällt hin, Kinderwagen gleich über sie drauf und das Geschrei ist gross.

Dabei muss ich an eine Geschichte denken, die Blut Svente vor einigen Jahren erzählt hat: ein Familie ist mit dem Rad auf dem Siegdamm unterwegs, das Kind stürzt ohne Fremdeinfluss. Blut Svente ist als erstes beim Kind und will helfen. So weit kommt es aber nicht da er ja als Kampfradler angezogen ist und wird beschuldigt den Sturz verursacht zu haben.

-trekki


----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2013)

ich meinte den Text und nicht das alberne Bild:

"Dabei war ein Bad Honnefer zu Fuß mit seinem Hund auf dem Rheinhöhenweg oberhalb der Schmelztalstraße unterwegs. Als hinter ihm ein Mountainbiker abbremste, wies der Mann ihn auf das Radfahrverbot hin. Als der Mountainbiker den Fußgänger aus dem Weg schieben wollte, stürzte der und verletzte sich an der Hand."


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2013)

Is schon geil was so im Wald passiert, manchmal hat man den Eindruck das Erwachsene eher nochmal in den Kindergarten müssten als die Kinder ! Wir trafen zuletzt auf einen militanten Wanderer der schon die Digicam zur Aufzeichnung mitlaufen hatte weil er wohl vermutete auf eine Horde Kampfradler zu treffen. Leider muss ich aber auch sagen das sich ein Kindskopf unserer Gruppe zu Kommentaren hinreissen liess und ihm sogar kurzzeitig die Kamera entwendete. Gibt halt Idioten auf beiden Seiten. Problem von uns MTBler is glaub ich das wir aufgrund der doch relativ jungen Sportart keine Lobby haben. Aber dank DIMB&Co wird da ja auch stetig dran gearbeitet. Ich für meinen Teil habe entschieden wenn ich auf einen solchen "Sheriff" treffe seine Kommentare komplett auszublenden und ohne weiteren Kontakt o.ä. an ihm vorbeizukommen und wenns mal kurz zu Fuss ist. Ignoranz ist meist für die jenigen die sich aufblähen das schlimmste was es gibt wei ich festgestellt habe


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber dank DIMB&Co wird da ja auch stetig dran gearbeitet.



Habe heute Nachmittag daher für mich eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft beantragt. Mal schauen, ob ich dort gerne gesehen bin 

-trekki


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2013)

bin auch mit Glied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2013)

Ihr wisst aber schon das es genug Leute gibt die das gleiche auch anders herum erfahren oder? Sprich MTB-ler geht mit seiner Mutter den Bittweg hoch. Ein Typ mit MTB brettert wie ein geistes gestörter den Weg runter. Die Mutter Mitte 70 weiß nicht was sie machen soll.

Tolle Werbung für unseren Sport.

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (13. Dezember 2013)

Genau das hat Hubert ja mit "Gibt halt Idioten auf beiden Seiten." ausgedrückt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das es genug Leute gibt die das gleiche auch anders herum erfahren oder? Sprich MTB-ler geht mit seiner Mutter den Bittweg hoch. Ein Typ mit MTB brettert wie ein geistes gestörter den Weg runter. Die Mutter Mitte 70 weiß nicht was sie machen soll.
> 
> Tolle Werbung für unseren Sport.
> 
> Grüße



Ohne Frage,hatte ich ja bereits zum besten gegeben wie Trekki geschrieben hat.
Das doofe: es sind auch auf beiden Seiten Minderheiten...wie bei allem andern auch im Leben, versauens einige wenige dem großen Rest.


----------



## shmee (14. Dezember 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das es genug Leute gibt die das gleiche auch anders herum erfahren oder? Sprich MTB-ler geht mit seiner Mutter den Bittweg hoch. Ein Typ mit MTB brettert wie ein geistes gestörter den Weg runter. Die Mutter Mitte 70 weiß nicht was sie machen soll.
> 
> Tolle Werbung für unseren Sport.
> 
> Grüße



Umso wichtiger ist es, finde ich, dass wir uns immer so freundlich wie möglich verhalten. Es nimmt zum einen den anderen den Wind aus den Segeln und zum anderen kann man die ein oder andere Situation wirklich damit entschärfen. 

Vor 1-2 Monaten durfte ich im 7Geb miterleben, wie Kollege Glatzkopf ohne Helm mit E-Bike laut brüllend den Berg an ein paar Wanderern vorbeibretterte. Wir hatten grad mit 3 Leuten in ca. 50m Entfernung bei ein paar anderen Wanderern angehalten, um sie vorbeizulassen. Da wir eh schon im Gespräch waren, konnten wir uns gemeinsam über den Vollspaten aufregen und im Bewusstsein, dass es überall Idioten gibt, unserer Wege gehen. 

Wären wir zu der Zeit grußlos und ohne zu warten an den Wanderern vorbeigefahren, hätte die sich auch ihren Teil gedacht. Und sollte einer mal Kollege Glatzkopf oder irgendeinen anderen Rüpel in die Hände bekommen, ruhig mal vorknöpfen, der Kerl hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Dezember 2013)

Da ich dieses Jahr das 7Gb öfter zu Fuß als mit dem Bike besucht habe, könnte ich da auch die ein oder andere Story zu erzählen, aber letztendlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Den besagten Kollegen, den Chris anspricht, habe ich auch kennenlernen dürfen, ... ist halt so. 
Eine sicherlich interessante Erfahrung macht man, wenn man sich mal- oder besser öfters zu Fuß dort fortbewegt und zwar an Tagen, an denen Highnoon Zeit ist, sprich am Wochenende. Zudem sollte man mal auf seine eigenen Reaktionen achten, bei dem vertrauten Geräusch von Reifen auf Schotter, und das am besten im Rücken nähernd, auch auf breiten Wegen. Die Erfahrungen, die man dann als Wanderer oder Spaziergänger macht sind interessant, aber durchaus positiv. Und das sage ich als sehr kritische Person, die wissend um unser Problem genau darauf achtet, -wie, -was und in welcher Situation passiert. Freuen würde mich jedoch, wenn es nicht immer nur dieselben Leute wären, die bemüht sind, unseren eher schweren Stand durch Freundlichkeit aufzumöbeln. Ich will unsere Situation nicht schlechter machen als sie ist, aber da ist noch eine Menge Potenzial nach oben... . Denn eines habe ich auch als Spaziergänger gemerkt: Jemand der langsam an einem vorbeikommt und sich mitunter noch dafür bedankt, weil man als Wanderer für ihn einen Schritt zur Seite gemacht hat, erfährt zumindest auf meiner Sympathieskala einen wesentlich höheren Stellenwert, als jemand der schweigend an einem vorbei zieht und den Anschein erweckt, als sei es selbstverständlich. Denn immerhin arrangieren wir uns beide hier, sowohl der mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit radelnde Biker, als auch der Spaziergänger, der den Schritt zur Seite tut. 
  Mir hat meine eigene Erfahrung als Spaziergänger insofern geholfen, dass ich noch sensibler an Leute heranfahre und dabei mir die einzeln spazierenden oder die Gruppe genau anschaue. Erkenne ich ältere Leute, falle ich sinnbildlich annähernd um, so langsam fahre ich an denen vorbei. Sie sind wesentlich schreckhafter und ängstlicher als andere und bedürfen meiner Meinung, ebenso wie unberechenbare Kinder, einer besondere Aufmerksamkeit. 
  Gehe ich mit unerfahrenen Leuten dort spazieren, impfe ich ihnen vorher ein: Wenn ihr Reifen schnell näher kommen hört, und ihr links und rechts Platz auf dem Weg von euch habt, dann weicht um Himmelswillen nicht von eurem Weg ab! Der Radler, der da von hinten kommt, hat die Situation schon erfaßt bevor ihr ihn überhaupt wahrgenommen habt und dabei seinen Weg an Euch vorbei schon festgelegt. _Aber erzähl das mal jemandem glaubhaft, der sich im Alter zwischen 70 und 80 bewegt... . _


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Dezember 2013)

@Andreas-MTB: Zustimmung in allen Punkten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (12. Januar 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Habe heute Nachmittag daher für mich eine DIMB Mitgliedschaft beantragt. Mal schauen, ob ich dort gerne gesehen bin


Hat geklappt. Gab sogar ein Begrüssungs-Aufkleber im Wert von 1.50€, den ich gleich entsorgen konnte. Die Bike ist aber lesbar. Zum Glück kommt die nur 4 mal im Jahr, mehr würde ich nicht aushalten.

-trekki


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Januar 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Die Bike ist aber lesbar. Zum Glück kommt die nur 4 mal im Jahr, mehr würde ich nicht aushalten.
> 
> -trekki



Einer der Gründe, weshalb ich aktuell meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt habe.
Wer sich mit der Bike einlässt, hat seine unabhängige Seele dem Teufel verkauft.


----------



## Venusberg (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Liebe IBCler und DIMBler,
beim Lesen der GA-Online-Ausgabe ist mir folgender Artikel aufgefallen:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...tlicheres-Profil-erhalten-article1242041.html
Darin ruft der VVS unter anderem dazu auf, Ideen für die Weiterentwicklung des Naturparks Siebengebirge einzureichen. Wahrscheinlich haben das die richtigen Leute schon auf der Kappe, zur Vorsicht wollt ich aber nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Danke für den Hinweis,ist auf dem Schirm.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (10. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

die DIMG IG Bonn Rhein-Sieg ist gewachsen und hat sich etwas umorganisiert. Daher wollen wir uns mal kurz neu vorstellen. Erfreulicherweise konnten wir auf fünf Trailscouts anwachsen, Tendenz steigend. Daher werden wir hoffentlich wieder verstärkt Aktivitäten und Touren in der Region anbieten können.

Also, hier die aktiven Trailscouts. Falls ihr uns kontaktieren wollt, schreibt uns einfach eine Nachricht übers Forum. Oder ihr mailt uns an: [email protected]

*Tom Becker*
Nickname: Merlin
Wohnort: Bonn, schääl Sick
Motto: Am liebsten entspannt und in der Gruppe unterwegs
Lieblingsreviere: Siebengebirge und Ahrtal
Aktiv seit: 2000

*Carsten Müller *
Nickname: sun909
Wohnort: ursprünglich aus Hennef, seit langem "Immi" in Köln
Motto: langsam hoch und die Körner für einen schönen technischen Trail bergab sparen.
Lieblingsreviere: Die Ahr! Ansonsten alles, wo es warm und sonnig und schön zu biken ist!
Aktiv seit: 2007

*Angela Rott *
Nickname: Freckles
Wohnort: ursprünglich aus dem Sauerland, seit langem "Immi" im Bonner Raum/Rhein Sieg Kreis, jetzt in Wachtberg
Motto: Wir sind doch zum Spaß hier und nicht auf der Hatz
Lieblingsreviere: Die Ahr, Pfalz, Filthy Trails any many more
Aktiv seit: 2010

*Michael Panzer *
Nickname: stunt-beck
Wohnort: schon immer hier zu Haus in Wachtberg, auf der richtigen Rheinseite
Motto: Es können nie zuviele Trails auf einer Tour sein!
Lieblingsreviere: Die Ahr, Filthy´s, Stromberg und immer wieder gerne in Parks
Aktiv seit: ich denken kann

*Martin Sina*
Nickname: supasini
Wohnort: Euskirchen
Mott: Wir haben wenig Zeit - lasst uns langsam machen! (Ruth C. Cohn)
Lieblingsreviere: Alpen, Ahr, Dutch Mountains, Luxemburg - alles, wo es technische Trails gibt
Aktiv seit: 1986


Bis bald auf den Trails!


----------



## ciao heiko (14. März 2014)

Schaut mal bitte hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wegekonzept-siebengebirge-petition-und-zukunftsplanung.689399/
und hier
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern

und geht in Kontakt mit den Aktiven.

Grüsse aus BaWü
ciao heiko


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Ein Termin für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder für eine entspannte Tour durch Ennert und Siebengebirge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14726

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2014)

Die tolle Forensoftware buggt mal wieder 

Termin ist am Donnerstag Abend!


----------



## Merlin (31. März 2014)

*Ankündigung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg*

DIMB Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger/innen: "Wie helfe ich mir selbst"?

Ihr wollt lernen, wie ihr kleine Reparaturen auf der Tour oder auch zu Hause selber durchführen könnt? Dann seid ihr hier richtig, denn hier wird selbst geschraubt. Wir zeigen euch, wie ihr euer Rad selber gründlich überprüft, Reparaturen an Schlauch und Antrieb durchführen könnt und welche Dinge ihr in der Radpflege berücksichtigen solltet.

Anmeldung: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752
Anmeldungen von DIMB Mitgliedern werden bevorzugt angenommen!

*Fakten*
Wer: Der Kurs richtet sich an Bikerinnen und Biker, die wenig bis keine Erfahrung im technischen Umgang mit dem Bike haben.
Wann: 24. Mai 2014 von 12-17 Uhr
Wo: Wachtberg-Niederbachem (genauer Ort folgt später)
Wieviele: Maximal 8 Teilnehmer/innen
Kosten: Freiwillige Spende für Essen und Trinken
Mitzubringen: Mini-Tool, Schlauch, Reifenheber
Instruktoren: Durch die IG Trailscouts Carsten Müller, Angela Rott, Michael Panzer, Thomas Becker

*Voraussetzungen: *
- Wir übernehmen keine Haftung für Schäden, die bei eurer Schrauberei am Rad oder Teilen entstehen!
- Ihr seid bereit, selbst Hand anzulegen (wir sind kein Radladen, der Reparaturen durchführt).
- Euer Rad sollte funktionstüchtig und sauber sein.

*Geplante Inhalte*
- Wie führe ich einen Bike-Check durch?
- Wie wechsel ich Reifen- und Schlauch?
- Wie überprüfe und wechsel ich meine Bremsbeläge?
- Ergonomisches Cockpit - wie stelle ich meine Armaturen richtig ein?
- Richtige Pedal- und Sattelposition?
- Wie überprüfe und wechsel ich meine Kette?
- Reinigung, Pflege, Wartung - was gibt es zu beachten?
- Eure Fragen und Anregungen!


*Wir freuen uns auf Euch!*


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2014)

Super Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (1. April 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Super Angebot!


Danke


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2014)

Coole Sache so ein Kurs! So ein Bikecheck vor jeder Tour lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2014)

So,
kurzfristig ein Termin für morgen für alle, die Lust auf eine entspannte Tour haben...

Termin für Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14792

Tour ist für DIMB Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder. 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Dolomitenfan (16. April 2014)

Merlin schrieb:


> *Ankündigung der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg*
> 
> DIMB Schrauberkurs für Einsteiger/innen: "Wie helfe ich mir selbst"?
> 
> ...


Angemeldet 



Sent from my tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## roman42 (2. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> kurzfristig ein Termin für morgen für alle, die Lust auf eine entspannte Tour haben...
> 
> Termin für Donnerstag:
> ...



@sun909 Bei der Tour ging ein Carbon Hörnchen verlohen. Ich bin gestern nochmal den (coolen!) Breitbach Trail gefahren und hab es gefunden und mitgenommen. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer das verloren hatte.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Mai 2014)

roman42 schrieb:


> @sun909 Bei der Tour ging ein Carbon Hörnchen verlohen. Ich bin gestern nochmal den (coolen!) Breitbach Trail gefahren und hab es gefunden und mitgenommen. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer das verloren hatte.


 Das Hörnchen ist vom Carsten,der im Augenblick im Urlaub ist!Der wir sich freuen,daß Du es gefunden hast!


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2014)

Der gibt ein Weizen darauf aus 

Und der Barbara einen quäl-Träck für Finale obendrauf 

Hier gibt's Reissdorf kalt, Guts nächtle!


----------



## roman42 (4. Mai 2014)

Ahh, schön. Dann weiß ich ja wo es hingehört. Da werden wir wohl nochmal ne Tour fahren müssen. *g*


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Mai 2014)

Und der Barbara einen quäl-Träck für Finale obendrauf 

Hier gibt's Reissdorf kalt, Guts nächtle![/QUOTE]
!
Seid ihr in Finale?
Na dann mal prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Und der Barbara einen quäl-Träck für Finale obendrauf
> 
> Hier gibt's Reissdorf kalt, Guts nächtle!


!
Seid ihr in Finale?
Na dann mal prost![/QUOTE]
Nein Imperia


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Mai 2014)

Also es geht ja doch

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...ainbiker100_size-L.html?autostart=true#banner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2014)

Positiv -> find's gut das die Jungs sich angagieren und nicht resignieren und illegal weiterbauen bzw. fahren. Denke das man konstruktiv immer weiterkommt anstatt das eine Partei auf ihr recht pocht !

Negativ -> Muss man immer mit rutschendem Hinterrad auf solch ehemals "natürlichen" Wegen "rumshreddern". Da ist es meiner Meinung nach klar das es so kommen musste wie es gekommen ist. Sowas gehört nicht auf "natürliche" Pfad sondern in den Bikepark, wo man ja jetzt offensichtlich ansetzen möchte. Aber wem will man's verdenken, in den Bikezeitungen und hier im Forum gibt's ja nichts anderes mehr als Enduro und shreddern ! Erinnere da mal an DIMB Regel Nr. 2 - hinterlasse keine Spuren ! Wobei die im bezug auf Regel 3 und 6 auch grenzwertig unterwegs waren.


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2014)

Einladung zur Tour nächsten Dienstag für Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14840

Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2014)

So,
nochmals ein wenig Werbung in eigener Sache: 

Für unseren Schrauberkurs am Samstag sind noch Plätze frei!

Kostenfrei, Fragen immer erlaubt, mit Betreuung durch vier Trailscouts vor Ort. 

Verpflegung ist auch am genug vor Ort, also wer mag, einfach anmelden, marsch marsch!

Termin hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## roman42 (23. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Für unseren Schrauberkurs am Samstag sind noch Plätze frei!



Ich muss leider schweren Herzens absagen. Ich habe mich sehr auf den Kurs gefreut. Genau das "alltägliche" Reinigen, Wartung und Technik-Basics fehlen mir noch. Allerdings nehme ich spontan an der 'Interactive Cologne' teil. Und die findet eben nur ein mal pro Jahr statt.

Ich hoffe es gibt etwas ähnliches nochmal. Mir persönlich wäre das auch eine kleine Gebühr wert.

@sun909 Wir können gerne unter der Woche eine Übergabe mit dem Hörnchen machen. Eigentlich hatte ich das für morgen vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Roman,
das ist schade...

wg Hörnchen eilt nicht, einfach in den Rucksack stecken bei unserer nächsten Tour.

grüße
C.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Mai 2014)

Erster Schrauberkurs der Dimb Abteilung Bonn/ Rhein Sieg

Hier schon einmal die Gruppenbilder vom Kurs.


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629242]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1629233]
	
[/URL]

Kurzer Bericht folgt später


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2014)

1. Schrauberkurs der DIMB IG Bonn-Rhein-Sieg.

Geladen hatten wir nach Wachtberg, wo wir dank des guten Wetters draußen schrauben konnten. Leider hatten von 6 angemeldeten Teilnehmern zwei kurzfristiger abgesagt, aber für unser erstes Mal hat das auch locker gereicht, bei mehr Leuten wäre doch schon eng gewesen...

Vom 26er bis zum 29er Bike, HT bis Enduro war alles vertreten, so dass genug Anschauungsmaterial für verschiedene Systeme mit in den Kurs einfließen konnte. 

Die Jungs und Mädels nutzten die Gelegenheit und fragten uns Löcher in den Bauch, wir vier Trailscouts beantworteten diese bzw. schraubten mit den Teilnehmern fleißig und erfolgreich herum. 
Nur das mit dem Flicken müssen wir nochmals üben, der Schlauch war immer noch nicht dicht, den ich in der Hand hatte 

Abwechselnd präsentierten die "Instruktoren" Themen wie Bikecheck, Ergometrie von Sattel/Lenker/Armaturen, Bremsen oder auch die richtige Einstellung der Federelemente. Auch die korrekte Bikepflege kam nicht zu kurz. Reparaturen von Kette, Bremsbelagwechsel, Reifen sollten bei Pannen auf Tour nunmehr kein Problem mehr darstellen

Eine kurze Probefahrt der nunmehr "frischen" Bikes samt Treppenfahrt rundete das Ganze am Ende ab und mit leichter Überziehung der geplanten Zeit entliessen wir alle wieder in die "Freiheit" bzw. den Weg nach Hause. 

Vielen Dank an der Stelle an die Bäckerei Panzer für die leckeren Teilchen, hätte ich mich den ganzen Tag von ernähren können 

Wir hoffen, es hat euch Spaß gemacht, im "Anfänger"-Thread stand eine kurze Rezension, ich erlaube mir mal, diese zu zitieren...



maxxorange schrieb:


> Hochachtung für das Quartett vom DIMB, das am letzten Samstag den Schrauberkurs organisiert hat !
> Laut Carsten und den anderen Guides war das Ihr erster Technikkurs. Sehr detailliert, vom bikecheck über Reparaturen hin zu bikepflege, wurde uns "Neulingen" der Umgang mit unserem bike bis ins kleinste Detail beigebracht.
> Ich habe in diesen fast sechs Stunden eine Menge gelernt und möchte mich hier noch einmal bei den guides vom DIMB bedanken.
> Das habt Ihr mit Klasse hingekriegt. Weiter so !
> ...



In dem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal, Anregungen und Vorschläge nehmen wir gerne entgegen. Mehr Fotos kommen noch 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Bonn86 (27. Mai 2014)

Auch von mir als Teilnehmer des Schrauberkurses nochmal an dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön! 
Mir hat der intensive Austausch sehr gefallen, jede offene Frage wurde beantwortet, alles gezeigt, was man wissen wollte und musste.
Finde solch eine Initiative eine gute Idee und hoffe diesbzgl. auf weiteren großen Anklang beim DIMB. Ich werde jedenfalls noch viele gute Worte darüber verlieren.


----------



## Dolomitenfan (28. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,
ich kann mich maxxorange und Bonn86 nur anschließen, der Schrauberkurs für Anfänger war eine gute Sache. Die Atmosphäre war super und man konnte einiges an Infos mitnehmen. Also auch von mir herzlichen Dank an euch vier vom DIMB für den gelungenen Nachmittag .
Viele Grüße
Lutz


Sent from my tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juni 2014)

Es hatte also die DIMB IG Bonn-Rhein-Sieg zum 1. Schrauberkurs geladen.
So fanden sich 4 unerschrockene, wissbegierige in Wachtberg ein.

Von groß, stark und männlich,





über jünger, dafür aber kleiner











bis hin zu zart und weiblich,






war alles dabei.

Erst wurde der Bikecheck ausführlich von unserem Tom besprochen.





Danach waren Sattel und Cockpiteinstullng dran.





Über das Reifen flicken ging es Zielstrebig zur Pause.













Gut gestärkt, ging es weiter mit den Bremsen. Hier nun eine interessante Befestigung, die wir bis jetzt auch noch nicht gesehen hatten.





Danach sollte noch eine Kette zerrupft werden. Damit man sich bei einem Kettenriss oder Wechsel helfen kann.





Zum Abschluß stand noch die Pflege auf dem Plan.





Wir bedanken uns bei den tollen Teilnehmern und dem Wettergott ( der es gut mit uns meinte).





Es hat uns viel Spaß gemacht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Moerja (10. Juni 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Es hatte also die DIMB IG Bonn-Rhein-Sieg zum 1. Schrauberkurs geladen.
> So fanden sich 4 unerschrockene, wissbegierige in Wachtberg ein.
> 
> Von groß, stark und männlich,
> ...


E


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2014)

Liebe Lokalbiker,

da wir immer mal wieder nach Terminen am Wochenende gefragt werden, versuchen wir euch einmal im Monat eine Tour anzubieten.

Grober Fahrplan ist:

Juli: Hennef und HoChi
August: mit der Dampflok hoch ins Brohltal, auf Stollen retour
September: Südliches Siebengebirge oder Ameisentrail
Oktober: Ahrtal
November: Windecker Ländchen

Den Anfang machen wir am 05.07.14 mit einer Tagestour ab 10.00 Uhr in Hennef. Von dort geht es rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre, zur Drachenfliegerschanze, über den HoChi usw. Tempo wird langsam sein (ca. 8km/h Schnitt), die Trails sind auch für fortgeschrittene Einsteiger geeignet.

Man kann zwischendurch immer wieder aussteigen, wenn es zu lang wird. Eine Einkehr in der Sieglinde ist geplant.

Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14894

Bei Fragen bitte einfach per PN melden.


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2014)

So, 
wir schieben noch einen Termin im Juli ein, in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter 

Zur Anmeldung und Info geht es hier lang:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14934

Schönen Gruß
Eure DIMB Bonn/Rhein-Sieg


----------



## laspirit2014 (15. Juli 2014)

Bin ab dem 27. in Urlaub, aber dann sehr sehr gerne mal wieder mit dabei...
Grüße,
die Connie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Connie,
schade, das wäre eine gute Strecke für dich. 

Dann entspann dich im Urlaub, mit/ohne Rad?

grüße
C.


----------



## laspirit2014 (16. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Radl in die bikeacademy nach Österreich zum Üben. Danach werdet Ihr staunen  Freu' mich aufs nächste Mal!!!


----------



## OttoSpezial (20. November 2014)

Tach auch!

Kann mir jmd. von Euch sagen, ob es in Köln oder Bonn sowas wie 'nen Pump Track gibt? Irgendwas, wo man auch mal mit den Öffis hinkommt?
Der Track in Lindlar ist ja geil, aber es ist schon aufwändig, da hinzukommen.

Und gibt's eigentlich regelmäßige Treffen?

LG willimu


----------



## Sechser (20. November 2014)

Es gibt einen Dirtpark in Bonn-Dottendorf, der hat aber jetzt Winterpause.

https://de-de.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2014)

Hallo Willimu,
Unsere Touren findest du idR im LMB (Last Minute Biking) und/oder im Dimb-Touren Thread.

Z. Zt. etwas ruhiger, ansonsten wöchentlich im Siebengebirge etc.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2014)

An alle, die es noch nicht erreicht hat:

Einladung zur DIMB IG-Versammlung am 9. Dezember 2014

Liebes Mitglied der DIMB,

Du wohnst im Einzugsbereich der DIMB IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg, einer Regionalgruppe der DIMB. Wir laden dich zur jährlichen IG-Versammlung am 9. Dezember 2014 ein. Wir treffen uns um 19 Uhr in der Bäckerei Panzer, Konrad-Adenauer-Straße 69, 53343 Wachtberg.

Wir möchten auf der IG-Versammlung über die Aktivitäten der DIMB berichten. Außerdem werden der IG-Sprecher / die IG-Sprecherin und die Stellvertretenden gewählt. Teilnahme- und stimmberechtigt sind DIMB Einzelmitglieder und Mitgliedervereine entsprechend der DIMB Satzung.

Bitte gib uns durch eine PN kurz vorab Bescheid, ob du zur IG-Versammlung kommen wirst (Planung Verpflegung).

Wir freuen uns auf dich/euch!

Viele Grüße
Thomas Becker
(für den IG Vorstand)


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2015)

Nachtrag:

Auszugs des Bericht der IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg über Jahresversammlung:

2014:
-wöchentliche Tour (Feierabentour)
-WE-Touren mit erfreulich hoher TLN-Zahl (Warteliste  ) und anschließenden neuen Mitgliedern
-Schrauberkurs mit leider nur 4TLN (2kurzfr. Absagen)
-Kurvenfahrtechnik-Kurs mit 6TLN
-Teilnahme Eröffnung Flowtrail Bad Ems zur Unterstützung Dimb Koblenz 


Ausblick 2015:

-AktivTour im Ahrtal geplant
-Kurvenkurs Teil 2 und 1-2x Teil 1
-Saisoneröffnungsgrillen mit Tour
-ggf wieder Unterstützung der IG Koblenz beim GranFondo bei Canyon
-Engere Zusammenarbeit mit IG Köln

Alter und neuer Sprecher:
Thomas Becker
Stellvertreter:
Carsten Müller

Bei Fragen gerne melden.
Eure DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2015)

Wer uns persönlich mal kennen lernen mag und das Canyon Pure Cycling Festival in Koblenz am kommenden WE 18.-19.04. besucht:

Wir sind Samstag und Sonntag dort mit der IG Rhein-Nahe (Flowtrail Stromberg) vertreten 

Ihr findet uns am Pumptrack im DIMB Pavillon...

Grüße!


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2015)

Wir kucken ob's pascht, Carsten! Da woll'n mers Dich aber mal kennenlernen!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wir kucken ob's pascht, Carsten! Da woll'n mers Dich aber mal kennenlernen!...


Das wirst du, worauf du einen lassen kannst ;-)


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2015)

*Unsere  3-tägige DIMB Aktiv Tour "Das Ahrtal lockt mit Sch(r)ocken und Falten"*


Für die _"Akropolis"_ und _"Die Reise nach Ägypten"_ muss man gar nicht ins Ausland fahren, diese gesellen sich zu lustigen Namen wie _"Bunte Kuh"_, _"Teufelsloch"_ und "_Winkelgasse"_ im Ahrtal bei Bonn.

21 Teilnehmer und 10 Guides waren denn auch neugierig, wie man das auf wenigen Kilometern denn kombinieren könnte und trafen sich für drei Tage zur Aktiv-Tour der IG Rhein-Sieg in Altenahr.

"DIMB-Aktivtour" heißt, dass DIMB Mitglieder die Gelegenheit zum Biken mit lokalen Guides bekommen, die einem die schönsten Trails der Gegend zeigen. Und das Ganze ohne den Stress einer kommerziellen Tour. Quasi kostenlos, aber nicht umsonst...

*Tag 1*
Dieser fing denn auch - als Trail-/Enduro-Tour mit S2-S3 Stellen nach der singletrail-skala.de ausgeschrieben- direkt knackig im Schatten des Teufelslochs an.

Einer fiesen Steigung mit Schiebe/Tragepassage folgten zwei Schlüsselstellen, die einem Teil der Teilnehmer doch recht große Augen und ein "was habe ich mir denn hier angetan?" auf die Stirn schrieb.

Die "Rinne"-vor allem bei Flat-Fahrern nicht gerade beliebt...






Bei der folgenden Anzahl von engen Serpentinen gab es aber auch -wie das ganze Wochenende über- reichlich Zeit zum Üben mit den Guides, die neben dem Aufzeigen der richtigen Linie auch noch Sicherung anboten, quasi ein kleiner Fahrtechnikkurs-Intensiv.
Das ließ den o.g. zweifelnden Ausdruck auf den Gesichtern dann wieder schwinden, denn es zeigten sich schnell deutliche (und auch von uns nicht erhoffte!) Fortschritte 

An den Windungen der Ahr entlang kreuzten die drei Gruppen dann über den Rotweinwanderweg mit Ausblicken auf Burg Ahre und die Sassenburg.






Nach dem Spielplatztrail bzw dem vorherigem Erklettern des Turmes






und einem kurzen Besuch der Saffenburg ging es zum Abschluss des ersten Tages über einen feinen, schnellen, steinigen Trail hinab wieder zur Ahr und endete im Bahnhöfchen bzw. der Dachterasse mit Kaltschale.

*Tag 2*
Das Guide-Team bot heute das Ahrtal wiederum in drei Varianten dar:

Nummer Eins nannte sich "Bike-Stolpern". War mit lediglich 18km Strecke und gefühlt 100x wieder hochtragen und üben üben üben aber genau so anstrengend wie die anderen langen Touren.

Leider in den ersten Kurven mit Stunt eines Teilnehmers, nachdem die Kurve schon vorbei war...

Sonst hat die Sicherung aber immer gut funktioniert






samt Dank an die Guidine






und Zeit für anderen Unfug für die anderen







Doch auch für ein Gruppenfoto hatte diese Gruppe reichlich Zeit (die anderen waren mehr am fahren...)
Schauten recht glücklich aus und wir hatten echt Sorge, ob sich genug für diesen Part finden würden...







Diese beiden Touren mit weniger Zeit für Fotos und mehr Zeit zum Biker boten mit Ausflügen zur Bunten Kuh, Akropolis und einem Hauch Gaudi viele Ausblicke über das Tal und wiederum Serpentinen bis zum Abwinken.

Sagen wir mal so, wer vorher keine engen Kurven fahren konnte, hatte hier alle Gelegenheit, dies zu ändern...

Einstieg am weißen Kreuz...






...mit Ausblick auf die Burgruine Burg Ahre






Flowtrails:






Die Bikes dürfen eine Runde entspannen am Schwedenkopf...






Lecker Kuchen von unserem eigenen Bäcker gab es samt Ausblicken auch noch, sorgte für sehr zufriedene Gesichter!






Entspanntes Päuschen, die Bänke waren heiß begehrt, bei den Damen...






UND den Herren der Schöpfung.






Die Abendgestaltung war von planmäßigem Weintesten bis hin zu umplanmäßigen rocken zu AC/DC im gar wunderlichen Westernsaloon ein Lacher, an den wir uns noch lange lange erinnern werden.






...war ein Motto.


*Tag 3*

Unsere Gruppe splittete sich wiederum u.a. in die BikeStolperGruppe (einige hatten einfach noch nicht genug vom üben).

Das von Manfred so nett als "Nebental" titulierte Gelände hat in der Tragepassage so ein-zwei fiese Schlüsselstellen, an denen wir insgesamt locker 2h mit Üben verbrachten..

Doch erst mal hieß es Schleppen, Chris freut sich über die emanzipierten Ladies, die ihre Bikes heutzutage selber schleppen :top:






...doch auch die Jungs nahmen es sehr entspannt, obwohl es doch schon etwas ausgesetzter daherging...






Traktion und sichere Nerven waren hier gefragt!






..ab einer gewissen Kilo-Klasse auch mitsamt Sicherung der Sichernden...






...doch es half, dafür, dass es sauschwer war, gab es doch viele erfolgreiche Versuche:






und helfende Hände für den Fall des Falles waren auch später eine gute Sache für die Nerven






vor allem, wenn man immer wieder hochschleppt. Hier einer derjenigen, der abends davon den größten Muskelkater gehabt haben müsste?






Manfred erledigt das gewohnt souverän






Später fanden wir sogar noch ein neues Trailstück, steil steil steil....







Die heutige Trail-Runde führte über Seilbahn, Schrock und Co.

Die knackigen Anstiege von bis zu 20% ließen auch die nicht so hohen Berge des Ahrtals ordentlich Körner kosten, die für die Abfahrten andererseits gebraucht wurden.

Scheinbar harmlose Treppen enden doch manchmal im Busch (nicht im Bild festgehalten und es war auch wer anders als hier zu sehn)!






Wurzelteppiche benötigen eine sorgsame Linienwahl






doch auch entspanntes Rollen stand auf dem Programm

Mit den Riesen-Kuchenstücken in "Der alten Scheune" in Hilberath ließen wir das Wochenende dann hinter uns und belohnten uns für drei schöne Tage mit einer tollen Truppe.






Wir hoffen, alle Teilnehmer hatten viel Spaß auf unseren Trails und freuen uns, den ein oder anderen wieder bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.

Ach ja, ein Gruppenfoto mit/ohne einigen fehlenden TLN, die schon "auf der Bahn waren", gibt es auch noch:






Infos zu den diesjährigen Aktivtouren der DIMB findet ihr auch hier, wenn es euch jetzt in den Fingern juckt. Sehr zu empfehlen ist aus eigener Erfahrung die Tour der IG Saar.

*http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren*

Kurvige Grüße von der DIMB Rhein-Sieg
Carsten

P.S. die Camper haben auch direkt neue Bikes für das nächste Jahr aquiriert... Kurzer Radstand ist besser zum Stolpern geeignet und ohne Pedale klappts dann auch mit der Rinne


----------



## Trekki (10. Juni 2015)

Ausblick: wird wiederholt!


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2015)

Hier hat der Manfred auch noch einen schönen 3-Teiler verfasst (S. 1+2):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eifel-summits.753426/

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
die DIMB hat vor Gericht in Bayern einen tollen Sieg erreicht, der zur Abschaffung dortiger Sperrung(en) im Wald führen wird!

Genaueres findet ihr hier oder unter opentrails

http://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/794-ein-sieg-fuer-das-betretungsrecht

Das Engagement (auch finanzieller Art durch die Mitgliedschaft jedes einzelnen!) lohnt sich also immer wieder 

schönen Gruß
Eure DIMB IG Bonn/Rhein-Sieg


----------



## Trekki (9. Juli 2015)

Wobei die finanzielle Belastung recht überschaubar ist: 24€/Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (27. September 2015)

Vor gut 2 Jahren haben wir in diesem Thread über Hunde und deren Halter im Wald abgelästert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-rhein-sieg.204340/page-7

Leider aber ohne konkretes Ergebnis ausser den allgemeinen Sachen wie bei Wanderern abbremsen oder anhalten, freundlich ansprechen etc.

Irgendwie habe ich einen Hunde-Magnet in mir. Heute Nachmittag auf dem Rodderberg mit meiner Frau spazieren, da rennen 2 Hunde auf mich los. Den einen habe ich mit meiner Jacke weggewedelt, den anderen mit dem Schuh geschubst. Die Hunde habe jeweils einmal gejault und die Hundefrau hat sich als Polizistin ausgewiesen und ist ausgerastet. Ergebnis: Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung. Die Herren in blau haben der Hundefrau wohl ins Gewissen geredet und sie hat die Anzeige gegen mich zurück gezogen.
D.h. der offizielle Teil ist ohne Folgen.
Auf dem Rad passiert mich ähnliches recht häufig. Die Eskalation wie heute ist aber die Ausnahme.
Frage in die Runde hier: wie vermeidet Ihr solche Situationen?


----------



## Splash (27. September 2015)

Ich kann mich bisher an eine Situation als Biker erinnern, wo mir ein Hund im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vor das Vorderrad gesprungen ist - da ich aber grundsätzlich die Fahrt verlangsame, wenn ich andere Waldnutzer sehe, war es kein Problem, direkt abzubremsen. Die Halterin hatte sich damals auch gleich entschuldigt, war aber auch kein Problem und so entstand ein nettes Gespräch... 

Als Hundebesitzer lasse ich meinen Hund zumeist abliegen oder absitzen, wenn ich sehe, dass sich Biker oder Jogger nähern. Klappt nicht immer, war bisher aber auch nie ein Problem.

Ergo: aufgeregte Situationen mit anderen Naturnutzern vermeide ich dadurch, dass ich möglichst Rücksicht nehme. Das klappt zu 99%, das andere Prozent lässt sich auf andere Nutzer, die ihr Ego durchsetzen wollen, münzen ...


----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Vor gut 2 Jahren haben wir in diesem Thread über Hunde und deren Halter im Wald abgelästert.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-rhein-sieg.204340/page-7
> 
> Leider aber ohne konkretes Ergebnis ausser den allgemeinen Sachen wie bei Wanderern abbremsen oder anhalten, freundlich ansprechen etc.
> ...



Soviel ich weiß,ist auf dem ganzen Rodderberg Leinenzwang und Hunde dürfen dort nicht frei laufen!

Gegen Katzen gibt es ein Spray,dessen Geruch sie nicht mögen,allerdings nur in der Natur anzuwenden.Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas für den Humangebrauch gegen Hunde-also,daß sie Dich dann nicht mehr riechen mögen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2015)

Gibt es Barbara, heisst Pfefferspray 

Spass bei Seite: hab auch öfters Probleme in den Eifler Wäldern mit Hundebesitzer
Will's nicht verallgemeinern aber mir persönlich macht es den anschein das die große Anzahl an Hundebesitzern ihre Möpp einfach nich im griff haben, dat sin meist verzogene, vermenschlichte Divas.
Meist sieht man schon von weitem was los ist, wenn Leute schon den Hund ganz kurz an die Leine nehmen und vom Weg runter gehen weiss man schon was kommt.
Oft hat man's auch, sofern die überhaupt angeleint sind, mit diesen endlos Ratschenleinen zu tun, bis die eingeholt sind fällt man manchmal schon fast drüber. Wie gesagt es gibt auch Leute die ihren Hund absolut im Griff haben oder zumindest wissen wie er sich verhalten soll, ist ja auch immer ein bisschen eine Frage wie man sich nähert.

Hatte auch schon zweimal "Biss" zu verzeichnen.
Das erste mal wollte ein Boxer mit meinen Schnürsenkeln spielen, nich viel passiert aber Schnürsenkel waren dahin
Das zweite mal hat mich sone Fusshupe in den Knöchel geratscht, kommentar des hundebesitzers: "Du solls dat doch net donn !"
Mehrere male war ich schon auf der Flucht, vor einigen Jahren mal vor einem dicken fetten rottweiler in Mahlberg, da ging mir gut der A auf Grundeis

Versuche mich immer frühzeitig bemerkbar zu machen damit Hundehalter & Hund Zeit haben sich drauf einzustellen und fahr dann langsam vorbei bzw. versuche es


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2015)

@ Barbara das stimmt nicht was du da sagst. Leinenpflicht ist nur im Naturschutzgebiet. Dieses ist mit der Asphalt Strasse eingegrenzt. Der Rest ist Landschafts-Schutzgebiet. Des weiteren haben wir dort zwei verschiedene Rechtslagen da NRW/RLP vertreten sind. 

Ich als ehemaliger Hundebesitzer könnte jetzt das gleiche berichten von rücksichtslosen Moutainbikern. ich denke auch das es schon viel hilft wenn man sich früh bemerkbar macht. Natürlich gibt es auch genug Hundebesitzer die ihren Hund nicht im Griff haben. 

Ich denke es ist wie bei allem es gibt immer solche und solche. Das Problem bekommst du nie in den Griff

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (28. September 2015)

Danke für die Tipps zum bemerkbar machen und Erfahrungen. Auch so eine Geschichte mit Sprint über den Ackerweg und anschliessenden A. auf Grundeis habe ich schon erlebt.

Unter bemerkbar machen verstehe ich so etwas wie "halt den Hund fest" zurufen. Das mache ich auch ab und zu, dies wird mir aber sehr übel genommen. Eine Klingel habe ich an allen meinen Rädern und die benutze ich auch.

Jedoch das Problem mit dem aktiven Hunde-Magnet bleibt. Ich möchte mich nicht bewaffnen, eine Lösung könnte es aber sein.

Die Begründung, dass andere MTBler sich nicht gut benehmen, überlese ich mal.


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. September 2015)

Hallo John,

So mache ich das als ehemaliger Hundebesitzer.
- mach dich bemerkbar
- lass dem Hundebeseitzer Zeit seinen Hund unter Kontrolle zu bringen
- Vermeide den direkten Blickkontakt.
- Versuche deine "Angst" zu unterdrücken (leicht gesagt), ein Hund nimmt Angstgeruch wahr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2015)

Leute wie der Rütter und Hundeschulen haben hochkonjunktur das nicht umsonst.
Ich bin der Meinung das ich einen Hund nur von der Leine lassen kann wenn er absolut und jederzeit gehorcht, das er nicht wegläuft oder "ein ganz lieber" ist reicht meiner Meinung dafür nicht aus. Oft genug laufen einem so die Hunde (ungewollt wahrscheinlich ) vors Vorderrad weil sie einfach nicht gleich zu Frauchen oder Herrchen gehen oder Platz machen sondern noch rumstreunen. Auch ich bin mit Hunden groß geworden und kann das auch aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.

Aber wie Micha schon sagt das Problem zu lösen wird nahezu unmöglich, kann man persönlich veruschen sich so korrekt zu verhalten wies geht, letztlich is ja nich der Hund das übel sonder der Hundehalter

Hat aber auch jeder nen Möp heutzutage bei uns in der Strasse haben min 50% der Haushalte einen wenn ich mal so durchzähle.
Mit Radler is ja nich das einzigste Problem, die dauernde vollkackerei von Gehwegen find ich genauso unnötig aber auch hier ist wie gesagt für mich der Hundehalter in der Pflicht, der ärme Möp hat ja nur Not !


----------



## Splash (28. September 2015)

"halt den Hund fest" zu rufen deutet nicht unbedingt auf Freundlichkeit hin - so wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, schallt es eben oft heraus. Zuweilen schadet ein wenig Freundlichkeit und auch ein wenig Verständnis für andere Naturnutzer nicht. Ich möchte andersrum ja auch nicht, dass Andere dauerhaft auf ihr Recht pochen oder mich darüber aufklären, wo ich gerade nicht fahren darf.


----------



## sibu (28. September 2015)

Das Problem ist eigentlich am anderen Ende (der nicht vorhandenen) Leine. Auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit habe nach den ersten 1,5 km Dorfstraße noch 1,5 km den Hundeauslauf als zweitgefährlichstes Wegstück. Die meisten Hunde bzw. deren Besitzer sind zur selben Zeit unterwegs und man kennt sich, grüßt sich und kommt gut miteinander klar. Bei den Hunden würde ich drei Typen unterscheiden:

"Der will doch nur spielen": ist also nur neugierig, aber unberechenbar und da hilft nur langsam vorbei. Für Herrchen wird es dann ein Problem, wenn er mitlaufen möchte.  Ich bin schon mal auf Herrchen zugefahren, und vor ihm stehen geblieben, als er seine Rasselbande nicht unter Kontrolle brachte. Fand er nicht amüsant, aber das war besser, als über die Hunde drüber zu fahren. Seitdem passt er auf.

"Die Angsthasen": Ein Hund, der Angst hat, geht sofort in Verteidigungsstellung, bellt und wirkt agressiv. Meist passiert nichts, aber abwehrbereit sein hilft. Die Wasserflasche bereit zum Spritzen, oder den Helm (der bergauf schon am Lenker hängt) in die Hand nehmen, oder das Pedal ausklicken und trittbereit sein. Mitlaufen oder Verfolgen ist selten. Unter die Kategorie fallen auch die Streuner, oder der Hofhund, der sein Heim bewacht, der aber auch nur ein kurzes Stück hinterher läuft (bei sowas erreiche ich dann Spitzen-Beschleunigung und der Adrenalinschub hält noch 15 km an). Bei kleinen Hunden habe ich schon mal getraut, umzudrehen, und auf den Hund zuzuhalten. Mit einem Quieken habe die sofort den Rückzug angetreten. 

"Die Braven" - inklusive der Angeleinten und der Hunde, die einen Radfahrer begleiten. Hier gibt es so gut wie keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. November 2015)

Moin,
falls jemand die Einladung nicht erhalten hat, hier nochmals die Einladung für alle. 

Liebes IG Mitglied,

das diesjährige Jahrestreffen der IG Rhein-Sieg steht an. Wir treffen uns

*am 16. Dezember 2015*
um 19.30 Uhr
in Bonn-Beuel (Restaurant "Bahnhöfchen" in der Rheinaustr. 116, 53225 Bonn)

Du bist herzlich eingeladen, am Jahrestreffen teilzunehmen. Natürlich ist die Teilnahme freiwillig und kostenlos. Wir werden u. a. den IG Sprecher neu wählen, einen Rückblick auf die Aktivitäten des Jahres geben und gleichzeitig mögliche Aktivitäten für 2016 besprechen.

Wenn du teilnehmen möchtest, bitten wir dich um kurze Rückmeldung.

Ansonsten wünschen wir dir einen guten Jahresausklang und weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Trails.


Viele Grüße

Thomas Becker (IG Sprecher)
Carsten Müller (stellv. IG Sprecher)


----------



## Dart (23. November 2015)

Ich werde kommen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2015)

Wäre ja auch gern gekommen, aber leider hat meine Herzdame da Geburtstag. 
Das gibt negatives Feedback


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. November 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich werde kommen




Ich nicht


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

Erinnerung 



sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> falls jemand die Einladung nicht erhalten hat, hier nochmals die Einladung für alle.
> 
> Liebes IG Mitglied,
> ...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2015)

Das ist Mittwoch richtig? 
Ich kann es noch nicht versprechen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Weihnachtsfeier, sorry, aber viel Spaß!


----------



## shmee (10. April 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

Zeit den Thread noch mal auszukramen und nach der IG Köln auch noch einmal die IG (Bonn) Rhein-Sieg vorzustellen. 

Mit Angela (Freckles), John (Trekki), Micha (stuntbeck) und Christian (shmee) haben wir vier Guides, die regelmäßig Touren anbieten werden, sei es zum Feierabend oder auch zum Wochenende.

Die Touren werden wir im LMB und im Thread "DIMB Touren im K/BN/SU" verlinken.

Wir würden uns freuen, den ein oder anderen bei unseren Touren begrüßen zu dürfen.

Bei Fragen zur DIMB Bonn Rhein-Sieg könnt ihr euch gerne direkt hier oder per PN an uns wenden. Alternativ sonst auch per Mail an ig.rhein-sieg(ät)dimb.de

Schöne Grüße
Angela, John, Micha und Christian


----------



## Trekki (13. April 2016)

Unsere nächste Veranstaltung naht: Samstag und Sonntag schmeissen wir den DIMB Stand auf dem Pure Cycling Festival bei Canyon in Koblenz.
Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mal vorbei kommt. Dann können wir uns mal "real life" kennen lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (15. April 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Unsere nächste Veranstaltung naht: Samstag und Sonntag schmeissen wir den DIMB Stand auf dem Pure Cycling Festival bei Canyon in Koblenz.
> Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mal vorbei kommt. Dann können wir uns mal "real life" kennen lernen.


Danke für den Tipp. Wahrscheinlich sehr zum Entsetzen von @route61 habe ich versucht, mich fürs Roadbike anzumelden . Mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## route61 (15. April 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Wahrscheinlich sehr zum Entsetzen von @route61 habe ich versucht, mich fürs Roadbike anzumelden . Mal sehen, ob es klappt.


Was ist denn Roadbike?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2016)

Das ist Englisch und bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt: Dackelschneider


----------



## sibu (18. April 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Unsere nächste Veranstaltung naht: Samstag und Sonntag schmeissen wir den DIMB Stand auf dem Pure Cycling Festival bei Canyon in Koblenz.
> Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mal vorbei kommt. Dann können wir uns mal "real life" kennen lernen.


Nää, war dat voll. Ich konnte nur am Sonntag und weil die Räder für die RR-Ausfahrt am Morgen schon alle weg waren, bin ich erst am Nachmittag hin. Wegen des Massenandrangs hat es nur für eine kurze Platzrunde mit einem Rennrad und einem Fully gereicht. War gut, das ich das Kleingeld zu Hause gelassen hatte, sonst wäre ich mit drei Rädern zurück gefahren.


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2016)

Willst Du mit Deinen Lebensgrundsatz "ein Mann - ein Rad" brechen?


----------



## sibu (18. April 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Willst Du mit Deinen Lebensgrundsatz "ein Mann - ein Rad" brechen?


Na ja, mein Rad hat auch zwei Räder . Und zu Hause steht als Notreserve noch das Herkules Tourenrad Anno 1985. Das habe ich letztes Jahr im Juni noch mal auf den Petersberg gequält (oder es mich?).

Inzwischen hat der Trekker mehr Kilometer drauf. als das alte Tourenrad. Da darf man schon mal links und rechts schauen, ob es einen Nachfolger oder Ergänzungen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. September 2017)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> @ Trekki: Danke für den Link! Mit dem Forstamt wurde seinerzeit, wie bereits in diesem Thread geschildert, vereinbart, dieses zugegeben gestellte Foto nicht mehr zu verwenden. Jetzt hat halt der GA, offensichtlich der "Hersteller", es wieder aus unendlicher Tiefe ausgegraben.



Der GA hat das Bild wieder ausgegraben
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ür-Ärger-im-Siebengebirge-article3646109.html
Der Inhalt ist jedoch verändert.
Ich schätze das Kind im Kinderwagen ist längst in der Schule und der Hund im Hundehimel.


----------



## Trekki (27. Januar 2020)

Am 29.1. ist unsere IG-Versammlung der DIMB. Einladung per Email ist am 10.1.2020 verschickt worden. Wer keine Email bekommen hat: BTHV Gastronomie, Christian-Miesen-Str. 1, 53129 Bonn, 29.1.2020, 19h
Bitte um Info an mich falls jemand die Email nicht bekommen hat. Und bitte auch eine Info an mich, falls auf diesen Aufruf hin jemand kommt.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2020)

John, wäre gerne gekommen, aber der Job lässt keine Chance. 
Danke für Euer Dasein, ist extrem wichtig... Chapeau für die DIMB!
Ride on, der Pete


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2020)

Auf der IG Versammlung ist aufgefallen, dass nicht alle die Einladung per Email bekommen haben. Ich habe gerade noch eine Email an alle geschickt. Wer den nicht bekommen hat, den bitte ich mir eine PN mit der korrekten Email Adresse zu senden.

Thema der Email von heute: Anmeldung zum IG internen Newsletter.


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade etwas planlos, sorry, bin seit kurzem auch Mitglied im DIMB und der IG-Rhein-Sieg. Gibt es nur diesen Thread hier zum Austausch, oder vielleicht noch einen geschlossenen Bereich? Alternativ jetzt ist mir nur der Newsletter bekannt.

Viele Grüße und Dank


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2020)

@backcountrybonn Die IG Rhein/Sieg existiert  

Wolfgang (@Kurvekratzer ) und ich (John) sind das Sprecherteam. Du kannst uns hier im Forum oder auch per Email an die IG Adresse erreichen. Telefonnummer möchte hier hier öffentlich nicht posten.

Gemeinsame Touren oder Aktionen sind zur Zeit leider nicht drin. Ich selbst fahre nur alleine, andere fahren auch mit einem Mitfahrer. Hierzu gibt es aber keine Ausschreibungen. Dies alles ist so leider zur Zeit nicht anders machbar. Ich hoffe, die Einschränkungen werden jetzt nach und nach auch im Freizeitbereich abgebaut.

Wolfgang organisiert gerade einen Stammtisch für unsere IG. Natürlich nur online, gibt ihm noch ein paar Tage. Dann kommt auch dazu die Einladung.


----------



## backcountrybonn (17. April 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> @backcountrybonn Die IG Rhein/Sieg existiert
> 
> Wolfgang (@Kurvekratzer ) und ich (John) sind das Sprecherteam. Du kannst uns hier im Forum oder auch per Email an die IG Adresse erreichen. Telefonnummer möchte hier hier öffentlich nicht posten.
> 
> ...



Prima, vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung! Dann warte auf den nächsten Newsletter. Den Stammtisch im Januar konnte ich leider nicht wahrnehmen. 

Eine Whatsappgruppe gibt es dann wahrscheinlich so noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2020)

backcountrybonn schrieb:


> Eine Whatsappgruppe gibt es dann wahrscheinlich so noch nicht, oder?


Korrekt, die gibt es nicht.


----------



## Trekki (11. Mai 2021)

Die IG Rhein/Sieg trifft sich am 26.5. 20h zum Teams Chat. Wer keine Einladung bekommen hat aber Interesse hat, bitte mir eine PN schicken.


----------



## beinchen dick (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe meinen Wirkungskreis auf den Bereich Rhein - Sieg ausgedehnt.
Gern würde ich in dieser Region einige Trails kennen lernen.
Mir sind bisher lediglich Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, dass sich Ausfahrten, gerade im 7-Gebirge ....sagen wir, eher schwierig gestalten, sofern nicht die markierten Wege befahren werden.
Ich würde gern die Gegend kennen lernen und mich einmal, wenn zeitlich machbar, einer Tour anschließen.
Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen!

Bis dahin viele Grüße
"beinchen dick" (Mario)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (20. Juni 2021)

@beinchen dick , willkommen hier im Bereich Rhein/Sieg.

Öffentlich ausgeschriebene Touren im 7GB kann ich mir nur auf den markierten Wegen vorstellen. D.h. breite Schotterwege. Unabhängig davon ist 7GB auch auf diesen Wegen schön und konditionell anspruchsvoll.

Ich selbst orientiere mich eher ins Ahrtal, dies ist für mich als Süd-Bonner sehr nah. Dienstag mache ich eine Tagestour in die Richtung (und noch weiter). Falls Du vor einer 100 km Tour durch die Eifel nicht zurück schreckst und Dienstag Zeit hast - melde dich.


----------



## enetics (17. Juli 2021)

Hallo DIMBler aus der IG Rhein/Sieg.

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die tolle MTB DIMB Aktivtour im Juni 2016 erinnern, die ihr im Ahrtal organisiert habt. Jetzt habe ich gestern die erschreckenden Bilder von Altenahr gesehen, von wo wir die Touren damals gestartet haben:





(dort ist unter anderem die Pension Winges zu sehen)

Meine Frage an euch, die aus der Gegend kommen, Bekannte oder Verwandte, die von dem Hochwasser direkt betroffen sind, oder die die Touren mitorganisiert oder unterstützt haben:

Wie kann man am besten den Betroffenen vielleicht helfen? Ist euch da etwas bekannt? Sind damalige Guides oder welche vom Orga-Team direkt betroffen, denen man irgendwie unter die Arme greifen kann? Vielleicht lässt sich hier etwas machen.


----------



## sibu (17. Juli 2021)

Ich habe gestern meine Tante aus Ahrweiler abgeholt: Die, die nicht in der Lage sind, aufzuräumen, brauchen eine Unterkunft. Es gibt kein Strom, kein Wasser und die Toilette mit dem Eimer zu spülen befördert das Ganze in einen Abwasserkanal, der im günstigsten Falle nur mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Es werden in der nächsten Woche sehr viel mehr Leute eine Ausweichunterkunft brauchen.

Hilfseinsätze müssen koordiniert werden; hier gab es im Oder-Hochwasser ein Portal, das gut funktioniert hatte. Im Landkreis Ahrweiler gibt es das bisher nicht. Wer Bekannte / Verwandte hat, die er kennt, kann man direkt Kontakt herstellen. Die Supermärkte in der Gegend sammeln Lebensmittel-Spenden. Wenn die Infrastruktur wieder hergestellt ist (Strom kann man erst einschalten, wenn die Elektrik der Häuser trocken ist), werden z.B. wieder Möbel gebraucht.


----------



## Trekki (17. Juli 2021)

enetics schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die tolle MTB DIMB Aktivtour im Juni 2016 erinnern, die ihr im Ahrtal organisiert habt. Jetzt habe ich gestern die erschreckenden Bilder von Altenahr gesehen, von wo wir die Touren damals gestartet haben:
> 
> (dort ist unter anderem die Pension Winges zu sehen)


Heute morgen habe ich im Namen der DIMB einen Spendenaufruf verschickt, dies aber "nur" an die Teilnehmer seit 2017. Das waren schon 71 Empfänger. Die Familie Winges, die uns viele Jahre eine perfekte Unterkunft und Basisstation für die Aktivwochenenden gegeben hat, ist auch betroffen. Zum glück sind alle gesundheitlich gut durchgekommen, die Schäden sind aber beträchtlich.

Falls sich jemand finanziell beteiligen möchte: bitte PN an mich oder wendet Euch an die vielen anderen Stellen.

Noch eine Bitte: meidet das Gebiet der Ahr, Rheinbach, Euskirchen, Steinbach, Sahrbachtal. Die können dort zur Zeit KEINE Freizeit-Besucher gebrauchen. Und wenn es wieder los geht - dann um so öfter dort die tolle Gegend besuchen.


----------



## laspirit2014 (18. Juli 2021)

Es sieht so aus: Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, aber fahrt auf keinen Fall mit dem Auto ins Tal. Das versperrt den Einsatzfahrzeugen den Weg!

Ihr könnt euer Auto zB  in der Grafschaft, OT Ringen abstellen, Gummistiefel und Handschuhe einpacken und den Radweg runter nehmen. Entweder direkt in Bad Neuenahr irgendwo mit anpacken oder dem Radweg am Weinberg bis zur Römervilla in Walporzheim folgen.
Das ist ein einfacher, möglicher Weg. Welche Möglichkeiten es  derzeit weiter Ahr aufwärts gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## sibu (19. Juli 2021)

Unterkünfte werden auch gebraucht: https://kreis-ahrweiler.de/notunterkunft/

Rech und Mayschoß können derzeit über keine Straße erreicht werden. Da können Helfer nur durch die Luft und über Waldwege hinkommen.


----------



## laspirit2014 (19. Juli 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Unterkünfte werden auch gebraucht: https://kreis-ahrweiler.de/notunterkunft/
> 
> Rech und Mayschoß können derzeit über keine Straße erreicht werden. Da können Helfer nur durch die Luft und über Waldwege hinkommen.


Über Esch fahren und oberhalb der Ahr links auf den PP. Von da zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad runter nach Dernau oder über Waldwege nach Mayschoss...


----------



## sibu (19. Juli 2021)

laspirit2014 schrieb:


> Über Esch fahren und oberhalb der Ahr links auf den PP. Von da zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad runter nach Dernau oder über Waldwege nach Mayschoss...


Dernau geht noch über die alte und die neue Kreisstraße, aber Mayschoss kann man auch von Norden anfahren (Kalenborn).

Die Recher Brücke hatte als einzige Ahrbrücke das Hochwasser von 1910 überstanden. Keine Ahnung, wie es jetzt aussieht. Wenn nicht, dann wäre der Hauptort nur von Ramersbach aus durch den Wald erreichbar. Die Straßen im Kesselinger Tal waren auch betroffen. Ramersbach selber erreicht man aus dem Raum Bonn mit dem Auto über A61 (spätestens Auffahrt Ringen) - Sinzig - Königsfeld.


----------



## five40 (20. Juli 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Recher Brücke hatte als einzige Ahrbrücke das Hochwasser von 1910 überstanden.


Die Brücke ist zerstört, jetzt Bootspendelverkehr. siehe GA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (22. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir versuchen nun schon seit längerem eine Lösung für offizielle Strecken am Venusberg in Bonn zu finden. 
Mit dieser Umfrage möchten wir eure Vorstellungen, Wünsche, Vorlieben etc. in Erfahrung bringen, um diese dann auch bestmöglich berücksichtigen zu können.
Weitere Infos und die Umfrage gibt es hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zu-offiziellen-mtb-strecken-am-bonner-venusberg.946360/

Viele Grüße
Sebastian für die IG Bonn MTB


----------

